# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le Conseil constitutionnel a censur l'essentiel de la loi Hadopi le 10 Juin

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Nouveau* 11 Juin 2009



> "Je suis un bon petit soldat des droits d'auteur".
> Aprs s'tre flicit (sic!) de la dcision du Conseil Constitutionnel de censurer son texte, puis affirm que ce mme texte serait complt devant le Parlement, Christine Albanel se prsente donc dsormais comme "un bon petit soldat des droits d'auteur".
> C'tait jeudi matin, sur Europe 1, et elle rpondait aux questions de Marc-Olivier Fogiel.
> La Ministre de la Culture avait promis de dmissionner si son texte venait  tre ( nouveau) contest par une quelconque autorit.
> C'est chose faite puisque le Conseil Constitutionnel a estim que la commission Hadopi enfreignait la libert de communication en pouvant suspendre la connexion Internet d'un particulier. Pour cette autorit, ce genre de mesure de rtorsion contre une personne ne peut tre dcid que par un juge.
> Consquence, le cur mme de la loi Hadopi passe  la trappe, et le gouvernement devra se contenter d'envoyer des messages d'avertissements aux internautes coupables de tlchargement illgal.
> Pour Mme Albanel, ce sera suffisant pour faire rgner l'ordre puisqu'elle a prcis qu'en "Grande-Bretagne, o il n'y a que les avertissements, il y a dj une baisse du piratage de 70%".
> Si c'tait aussi efficace ailleurs pourquoi avoir tent d'instaurer une coupure de la connexion ?



10 Juin 2009



> *Hadopi censure par les Sages*
> Le Conseil constitutionnel a censur l'essentiel de la loi Hadopi. Les Sages ont retir  la commission de protection des droits de l'Hadopi tout pouvoir de sanction. Elle ne pourra donc plus avoir qu'un caractre d'avertissement. De plus, le Conseil a estim qu'Internet tait un droit fondamental, qui ne pouvait tre restreint que par un juge de l'autorit judiciaire, et non pas de l'ordre administratif comme ceux d'Hadopi. Enfin, ils ont jug qu'Hadopi instaurait une prsomption de culpabilit incompatible avec le droit franais.
> 
> Extrait de la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel : "les articles 5 et 11 de la loi dfre confiaient  la commission de protection des droits de lHADOPI des pouvoirs de sanction lhabilitant  restreindre ou  empcher laccs  Internet  des titulaires dabonnement. Ces pouvoirs pouvaient donc conduire  restreindre lexercice, par toute personne, de son droit de sexprimer et de communiquer librement. Dans ces conditions, le lgislateur ne pouvait, quelles que soient les garanties encadrant le prononc des sanctions, confier de tels pouvoirs  une autorit administrative dans le but de protger les titulaires du droit dauteur. Ces pouvoirs ne peuvent incomber quau juge".
> 
>  *Le texte en dtail*






Mardi 19 Juin 2009



> *Hadopi : le Conseil constitutionnel  t saisi mardi 19*
> 
>  *Le texte en 11 points et 31 pages en PDF*
> 
> A partir du jour de sa saisine, le Conseil constitutionnel a l'obligation de statuer dans un dlai d'un mois. C'est--dire qu'il devra rendre sa dcision sur la loi Hadopi "Cration et Internet" au plus tard le vendredi 19 juin.
> 
> Il faut Soixante dputs ou snateurs pour saisir le conseil constitutionnel, avant que la loi soit dfinitivement promulgue, et c'est ce que prvoient de faire plusieurs dputs d'origine Socialiste, verts, radicaux, et divers gauche.
> 
> Le Conseil constitutionnel est prsid par Jean-Louis Debr et compos de neuf sages, auxquels s'ajoutent les anciens prsidents de la Rpublique qui sont membres de droit,  vie. C'est--dire actuellement Valry Giscard D'Estaing et Jacques Chirac.
> ...

----------


## longbeach

C'est l'une des pires lois dont j'ai entendu parler ces derniers temps.
Une aberration totale.
Et c'est dommage que a fasse couler beaucoup d'encre.

----------


## Thorna

Tu veux dire que a serait dommage de _NE PAS_ faire couler beaucoup d'encre!
Ca sera toujours moins cher que les 200 millions (ou plus) ncessaires  la faire fonctionner, alors qu'elle n'aura une dure de vie efficace que de quelques semaines.
J'ai entendu quelque part un ministre scandinave (peut-tre sudois ?) dire que dans son pays, la promulgation d'une telle loi avait diminu le trafic *global* de 30% en quelques jours, et qu'il donnait  peu prs 6 semaines aux internautes de son pays pour le faire remonter  sa valeur prcdente, c'est--dire pour trouver les mthodes de contournement ncessaires.
200 millions pour 6 semaines, c'est trop cher pay et a ne sert  rien.

----------


## Olivier.p

Personnellement ce qui m'inquite le plus dans cette loi c'est la partie qui stipule que c'est  l'accus de prouver son innocence. On passe de la prsemption d'innocence  celle de culpablit. A partir du moment o une adresse IP vous est attribue sur Internet vous avez une pe de Damocls (Hadopi) sur la tte. A tout moment ils peuvent t'envoyer leur courriel en te disant : "tu pirates !" et toi tu rponds "non !" ils te rpondent : "prouve le" Toi : "....".

Je suis d'accord que la sanction est bien trop lourde aussi mais ce n'est pas le plus dangeureux dans la loi je trouve  :;):  (mme si pour a a mrite de faire couler de l'encre)

On reste tous d'accord sur un point : Hadopi est une absurdit sans nom.

----------


## LoDev

Elle a aucune logique, aucune rflexion... comment faire de l'action sans rflexion ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Elle a aucune logique, aucune rflexion... comment faire de l'action sans rflexion ?


En tant politicien.

(dsol, je n'ai pas trouv d'quivalent sur le wiki franais)

----------


## Gnoce

> Elle a aucune logique, aucune rflexion... comment faire de l'action sans rflexion ?


Travailler au gouvernement !  ::aie:: 

Enfin je suis mauvaise langue, ils rflchissent beaucoup, mais au meilleur moyen d'avoir plus de pouvoir c'est tout ...

EDIT : grill par Mdinoc  ::roll::

----------


## julien.63

oui, je rejoins tout  fait ce qui est dit dans le post de dpart sur la comptence et l'indpendance de nos institutions reprsentatives. 

Je trouve que ce qui est prvu dans cette loi est digne d'une dictature et me fait beaucoup penser  ce dont on entend parler en chine... 

C'est loi enfreint des principes beaucoup plus fondamentaux que ceux qu'elle prtend dfendre.

J'ajouterai que a pose aussi beaucoup de questions sur nos politiques, censs tre une sorte d'lite, ayant une vision  long terme des choses (j'idalise un peu sans doute), mais incapables de saisir l'opportunit de faire l'histoire alors mme qu'ils ont l'opportunit d'inventer un nouveau modle conomique et enfin remplir leur mission,  savoir amliorer le quotidien des franais... Mais selon eux, c'est le 21 sicle qui doit s'adapter aux annes 80 !

Puis, franchement je trouve qu'il y a une bonne dose d'hypocrisie ! On parle de cration alors que le fond du problme c'est l'argent !! De quelle cration parle t-on quand on voit trop souvent que ce qui est propos est mont de toute pice tel un produit marketing?

----------


## om

Recours dpos aujourd'hui : 




> *
> Hadopi : le recours au Conseil constitutionnel dpos mardi*
> Les dputs socialistes ayant choisi de dposer leur recours ce mardi 19 mai, c'est au plus tard le 19 juin prochain que le Conseil constitutionnel rendra sa dcision sur la loi Cration et Internet.
> Riposte gradue, Politique
> 
> Selon nos informations, les dputs socialistes ont prvu de dposer ce mardi le recours contre la loi Cration et Internet auprs du Conseil constitutionnel.
> 
> Ils auraient pu attendre quelques jours de plus, puisque la juridiction des sages peut tre saisie durant les dix jours qui suivent la proclamation des rsultats du scrutin, qui a eu lieu le 13 mai dernier pour l'Hadopi. Mais les opposants  la riposte gradue ont eu tout le temps ncessaire. Ils avaient dj mis  profit les deux semaines de rpit inattendu offertes par le rejet de la loi en premire lecture pour peaufiner leur recours, qu'ils pensaient dposer il y a prs d'un mois.
> 
> ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Esprons que cette fois-ci, ils ne vont pas empirer la loi comme ils l'avaient fait pour DADVSI...

----------


## el_slapper

Le bon point, c'est que Debr, Chirac et Giscard Hassent Sarkozy.

Le mauvais point, c'est qu'ils n'entravent que couic au sujet.


on verra.....

----------


## Mdinoc

Giscard hait le schtroumpfissime?

Ne l'avait-il pas soutenu aux lections, contre les "bonnes murs" qui veulent que les Sages restent neutres?

----------


## Floral

On verra bien ce que a donne..., pendant le mois que le conseil va prendre pour dlibrer la loi ne pourra-t'tre promulgue si j'ai bien compris.
Sinon M. J. Chirac il touche sa bille en informatique, c'est un as du Mulot!

----------


## Shaidak

> J'ajouterai que a pose aussi beaucoup de questions sur nos politiques, censs tre une sorte d'lite, ayant une vision  long terme des choses (j'idalise un peu sans doute)


Un peu ?  ::aie::  -> essayes de trouver des lois rcentes penses sur le long terme ( la limite, mme sur le moyen terme ...).

Reste  savoir si le Conseil Constitutionnel va brosser dans le sens du poil ou non ...

Pour l'encre verse ... je dirais plutt les pixels  ::mouarf:: , l'encre c'est pass de mode  ::lol::

----------


## ptitbob

Bonjour,

Aprs ces 2 lois (DADVSI et HADOPI), voici la suite de l'histoire.

Concernant HADOPI, cela m'attriste de me dire que le conseil constitutionnel ne pourra pas faire grand chose, mais ce n'est pas fini, voici la dernire ne qui elle me fait rellement craindre le pire : LOPPSI

Bonne lecture et faite diffusion...

Cordialement.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

::fleche::  *Le texte en 11 points et 31 pages en PDF*




> Parmi les points les plus importants, les dputs dnoncent une "sanction manifestement disproportionne" (l'accs  Internet tant suspendu pendant au minimum deux mois pour toute la famille), une "double sanction" avec le fait de continuer  payer l'abonnement pendant la suspension, "les comptences et les pouvoirs exhorbitants reconnus  l'Hadopi", qui "induisent l'arbitraire", et surtout, "une prsomption de culpabilit" qui pse sur l'internaute condamn par l'Hadopi. En particulier : 
> 
> - "L'instauration d'une prsomption de culpabilit" et "Une atteinte caractrise au principe du respect des droits de la dfense et au droit  un recours effectif" : La loi prvoit qu'en cas de contestation, c'est  l'internaute de prouver son innocence, en montrant qu'il a pris toutes les mesures ncessaires pour scuriser sa connexion, en installant par exemple un logiciel de scurisation agr par le gouvernement. Pour les dputs, ces mesures sont contraires  l'article 9 de la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen, qui dfinit la prsomption d'innocence.
> 
> - le "caractre flou et imprcis du manquement institu par la loi" : La Hadopi ne sanctionne pas le tlchargement en tant que tel, mais le "dfaut de scurisation d'accs Internet". Tout titulaire d'une ligne peut tre sanctionn, et ce mme si ce n'est pas lui-mme qui tlcharge mais qu'un tiers (proche, personne utilisant son rseau Wi-Fi  son insu) le fait. Trop flou, estiment les dputs socialistes, pour qui le texte ne respecte pas la jurisprudence du Conseil constitutionnel. Ce dernier a rappel  plusieurs reprises que le lgislateur devait dfinir trs clairement les manquements instaurs par une loi, afin "d'exclure l'arbitraire dans le prononc des peines".
> 
> - la "double peine" et "la disproportion de la sanction" : Aprs avoir envoy un premier avertissement par e-mail, puis un deuxime par lettre recommande, la Hadopi peut sanctionner le titulaire d'un accs  Internet en suspendant sa ligne. L'internaute devra toutefois continuer  payer son abonnement pendant la dure de la suspension, et peut galement faire l'objet de poursuite pnales. Pour les dputs socialistes, cela revient  cumuler "une sanction administrative de nature pcuniaire et une sanction pnale", ce qu'interdit la jurisprudence du Conseil constitutionnel.

----------


## copro

Nous avons t, nous sommes ou deviendrons tous, ne serait-ce qu'une fois des pirates...
Quand j'avais une quinzaine d'annes, n'ayant pas les moyens d'acheter toutes les cassettes des chanteurs que j'apprciais, j'coutais la radio et je me faisais une compil'. Au mme titre que mes copains avec qui j'changeais une cassette dment achete afin qu'ils puissent en faire une copie.
Aujourd'hui, je possde mes propres CD (lgaux), quant  l'info je n'utilise quasiment que du libre...
Maintenant, j'entends rgulirement les mdias nous bassiner sur les stars qui sont  la jet set (nous somme en plein festival de cannes pour ne rien arranger), alors lorsque je les entends parler de "manque  gagner" j'ai presqu'envie de leur fournir les kleenex.
A prsent que cette loi est vote, rien ne m'empche d'emprunter le dernier DVD que mon beau-frre vient d'acheter afin de le visionner.
Malheureusement, aujourd'hui le citoyen n'est l que pour payer, raquer, allonger etc. Et je suis bien placer pour le savoir, je finalise une procdure d'adoption pour laquelle j'en suis presqu' vendre ma chemise (il y a mme des jours o je n'avais rien  manger !), tout a pour des petites choses qui s'accumulent comme par exemple un billet d'avion que l'on ne peut plus changer ou se faire rembourser (air france s'est fait pingler dernirement pour a).
Tout cela me rvolte et renforce chez moi se sentiment d'injustice, on dfend toujours les mme, les riches au dtriment des modestes.

----------


## Vell

"Il ne faut pas s'inquiter" ...

... Il y'a pire ou pas mieux  ::roll:: 

Je pense par exemple aux chers chmeurs franais qui ne peuvent pas s'inscrire chez Pole-Emploi car depuis janvier leur site internet n'accepte pas les inscriptions, que leur standard tlphonique, en plus d'avoir des horaires quasiment inacceptables sont tout le temps saturs, qu'on ne peut plus parler  un humain en face  face (aller chez pole emploi = avoir un tlphone gratuit pour appeller leur standard  ::roll:: ), qu'il faut une carte d'identit en cours de validit (illgal de requrir prcisment la CNI valide plutt que n'importe quelle pice d'identit reconnue en France), et que bien entendu, tout retard dans l'inscription ne sera pas rattrap.

C'tait une petite parenthse pour simplement mettre le doigt sur un point prcis :

La situation actuelle est simplement le fruit d'une politique d'abandon de l'tre humain au profit du profit (a coule de source). De la manire du "plus on est riche moins on paye", maintenant plus on est citoyen moins on a de droits :

Le permis  point (voir les avocats qui ont 100% de russite quant  l'inconstitutionnalit du mode de fonctionnement de ce permis), la vente force / lie, DADVSI, maintenant HADOPI, l'euro qu'on paye au mdecin (il est prouv que le "trou" de la scu est d aux xonrations de charges sur les grandes entreprises ... cadeau au patronat), la double peine ... oh pardon, en France on est pas stupides on dit "peine complmentaire"  ::roll::   ... Genre ivresse sur la voie publique  pieds ou en vlo = amende + peine complmentaire = retrait de permis ... 


Bref, beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de choses ne tournent pas rond dans ce pays, et il faut normment d'efforts pour russir non pas  gagner des droits mais  ne pas en perdre au fur et  mesure du temps.

Seulement voila ... Il suffit d'un loup dans la bergerie pour faire un massacre, et les politiciens l'ont bien assimil : une oligarchie dans une Rpublique ...


Heureusement, nous avons les "bien penseurs" qui peuvent battre du revers toutes les complaintes avec un savant "Si vous n'aimez pas la France, quittez la" ou encore "On va pas se plaindre c'est pas pire qu'en Chine".


A titre personnel, je suis donc un citoyen emmerdeur, chiant, rabat-joie, rebelle (au sens "j'ai 14 ans et je me rvolte"), rveur, bref ... j'ai juste envie de pouvoir vivre sans avoir  faire une lettre recommande tous les trois jours pour commencer une procdure afin de faire respecter mes droits.

(D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui ma banque m'a encore rclam une CNI valide alors que c'est galement illgal pour eux, je vais donc devoir refaire un recommand au sige pour faire valloir un droit tout simple)

Je me suis gar, j'ai t loin dans la fort, mais j'ai ramen des champignons  ::pingoin2::

----------


## Yazoo70

Plus qu'a attendre une raction de l'Europe, en esperant qu'ils mettent un coup de pied dans la fourmillire qu'est le gouvernement Franais  ::(:

----------


## LDPDC

> De la manire du "plus on est riche moins on paye"


Non, c'est l'inverse en fait.




> ... l'euro qu'on paye au mdecin (il est prouv que le "trou" de la scu est d aux xonrations de charges sur les grandes entreprises ... cadeau au patronat)


J'aimerai avoir ta preuve. Je suppose qu'elle consiste  dire que globalement les exonration on cot aussi cher  l'tat en recettes non perues que le trou de la scu ne s'est creus. 
Malheureusement le trou de la scu est calcul pour la scu seule et s'est donc creus tout seul en interne, indpendement des autres variations du budget de l'tat.




> A titre personnel, je suis donc un citoyen emmerdeur, chiant, rabat-joie, rebelle (au sens "j'ai 14 ans et je me rvolte"), rveur, bref ... j'ai juste envie de pouvoir vivre sans avoir  faire une lettre recommande tous les trois jours pour commencer une procdure afin de faire respecter mes droits.


Bonne chance.

Enfin tout a pour dire que c'est pas parce qu'Hadopi est une des lois les plus stupides jamais votes dans ce pays qu'il faut raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## Furikawari

> Non, c'est l'inverse en fait.
> 
> 
> 
> J'aimerai avoir ta preuve. Je suppose qu'elle consiste  dire que globalement les exonration on cot aussi cher  l'tat en recettes non perues que le trou de la scu ne s'est creus. 
> Malheureusement le trou de la scu est calcul pour la scu seule et s'est donc creus tout seul en interne, indpendement des autres variations du budget de l'tat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La scu est aussi finance par les cotisations patronales, et certaines botes en France (par exemple Dassault) certains corps de l'tat (par exemple l'arme) se dispensent de payer ces cotisations. Ce n'est pas toujours celui qu'on pense qui raconte n'importe quoi...

----------


## LDPDC

> La scu est aussi finance par les cotisations patronales, et certaines botes en France (par exemple Dassault) certains corps de l'tat (par exemple l'arme) se dispensent de payer ces cotisations. Ce n'est pas toujours celui qu'on pense qui raconte n'importe quoi...


Vas regarder ce que signifie URSAFF. Une fois que tu auras lu qu'il s'agit d'organismes privs, on pourra recommencer  en parler. 
(Les URSAFF finacent la scu)

----------


## LooserBoy

> (Les URSAFF finacent la scu)


La scu n'est pas finance que par l'URSAFF.  :;):

----------


## LDPDC

> La scu n'est pas finance que par l'URSAFF.


En tout cas pour mettre fin  une polmique qui n'a pas sa place ici vu que le sujet est Hadopi je conseille  ceux qui pensent que c'est moi qui dit n'importe quoi de consulter attentivement le document suivant:

http://www.ccomptes.fr/fr/CC/documen...Chapitree2.pdf

produit par notre cour des comptes. Il dtaille assez extensivement le fait que les exonration patronales sont  la charge de l'tat et non de la scu: l'tat rembourse ce poste  la scu. (Notons par ailleurs que le plus gros poste de compensation de l'tat vers la scu est celui dvolu aux 35h, bien loin devant les exonerations de charges.)

----------


## copro

Vous avez raison....en fait tout le monde a raison (pour parodier une mission anime par feu jacques martin, tout le monde a gagn).
Chaque personne connat la raison du problme et possde la solution.
La droite : "l'alternateur de votre voiture est en panne ? on va rformer votre voiture et vous en achterez une neuve"
La gauche : "votre pneu avant droit est  plat ? ne bougez pas, on vous fait la vidange..."
 ::ccool::

----------


## Vell

Je te laisse chercher le lien direct de la source qui est cit en bas de ce petit appart.




> Une partie des taxes sur le tabac, destine  la Scu n'est pas reverse : 7,8 milliards
> 
> Une partie des taxes sur l'alcool, destine  la Scu n'est pas reverse : 3,5 milliards
> 
> Une partie des primes d'assurances automobiles destine  la Scu n'est pas reverse : 1,6 milliards
> 
> La taxe sur les industries polluantes destine  la Scu n'est pas reverse : 1,2 milliards
> 
> La part de TVA destine  la Scu n'est pas reverse : 2 milliards
> ...





Je ne raconte pas n'importe quoi. C'est l le coeur du dbat : les lois qu'on nous pond, les mesures prises sont elles de relles mdiocrit de nos gouvernants ou alors de mdiocres personnes sont utilises pour placer des mesures qui sont lgrement plus rflchies et bien plus scandaleuses dans leurs intentions ?  ::roll:: 


On nous a mis une vignette sur le dos des voitures pendant des annes... Finalement elle a t retire parceque l'Europe commenait  vraiment pas tre contente (l'avait raison) car, entre autre, les caisses qui devaient rcuprer les fruits de cette taxe n'en ont reu que les premires annes, et aprs ... PLUS RIEN !


Alors voila, on nous parle de beaucoup de mesures qui sont faites pour ceci, pour cela, pour contrer une menace, pour amliorer la rmunration de ceux-ci et d'eux galement. Mais au final, aprs tous ces effets d'annonces, aprs des annes de malversations, d'escroqueries ... que reste t-il ?

... des personnes qui croient encore aux promesses, qui oublient toutes celles qu'on leur a fait passer "o il faut" ...


Il y'a tout un tas d'exemples que a soit dans n'importe quel domaine. Alors les questions que nous devons nous poser sont plutt :

- "Est-ce qu'ils en savent vraiment rien ou jouent les bnts pour mieux faire passer la pillule ?"

- "Est-ce que ce n'est pas une pratique courante que d'annoncer une loi ultra liberticide pour que finalement on soit tous trs heureux lorsqu'on l'ampute de moiti ... alors qu'en nous prsentant ce projet ds le dbut il ne serait pas pass, mme si moiti moins mchant ?" (coup classique en com)


En bref :

- "Quelle est la lgitimit d'une telle loi, son essence, qui donnent l'applicabilit ?" (en thorie, malheureusement dans la pratique c'est pas le cas)



(J'allais oublier : Prends un millionnaire, calcules la somme qu'il lui reste  la fin du mois compar  ses revenus, pour vivre ... Fais la mme chose pour un smicard ou RMISTE, tu n'auras pas la mme somme, mais tu seras galement TRES LOIN du mme pourcentage de disponibilits ... C'est la diffrence entre la thorie et le concret : thoriquement le riche paye plus, concrtement il paye moins)

PS : dans le pdf de la cour des comptes effectivement on se rend bien compte des xonrations de charge : 16 M de diffrence entre 2003 et 2004 ! Tous les frais de fonctionnements entre 2003 et 2004 ont baiss, mais par contre les exonrations ont clairement explos ...  
Mais tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre que la Scu paye, et que l'tat DOIT rembourser. Chose qu'il ne fait pas.

----------


## copro

En fait, il n'y a jamais eu rellement de trou de la scu.
Ce trou a t "cr" afin de faire passer la pilule sur diffrentes lois. Il faut savoir que le patronat doit plus de 110 milliards  l'tat d  des exonrations de charges. A cot de a le trou de la scu fait figure de nid de poule, et pas besoin de lire les pdf de la cours des comptes ou de je ne sais qui pour le savoir, Gluckstein l'a dj annonc mais comme il soulve un livre, on prfre lui couper le son.
Maintenant, chacun prie pour sa paroisse et dclare que c'est son camp qui a raison, c'est comme je l'ai dit, tout le monde a gagn...  ::aie::

----------


## LDPDC

> En fait, il n'y a jamais eu rellement de trou de la scu.[...] Il faut savoir que le patronat doit plus de 110 milliards  l'tat d  des exonrations de charges. A cot de a le trou de la scu fait figure de nid de poule, et pas besoin de lire les pdf de la cours des comptes ou de je ne sais qui pour le savoir, Gluckstein l'a dj annonc mais comme il soulve un livre, on prfre lui couper le son.
> Maintenant, chacun prie pour sa paroisse et dclare que c'est son camp qui a raison, c'est comme je l'ai dit, tout le monde a gagn...


Hum c'est un nid de poule qui se creuse d'environ de 10 milliards par ans. Dficit et dette c'est pas pareil. Le trou de la scu s'additionne d'anne en anne, formant ainsi la dette de la scu. (Dette contracte auprs de banquier grassement rmunrs sur cette dette videmment). La CADES a pour l'instant environ 80 Milliards de dette sociale. (+ de 100 milliards depuis sa cration*).

Pour en revenir  cette petite phrase:
Mais tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre que la Scu paye, et que l'tat DOIT rembourser. Chose qu'il ne fait pas.

Si si je m'en rends bien compte. Toujours est il que du coup l'tat a une dette envers la scu et que comme je l'avais dit, les exonrations de charges n'ont rien  voir avec le trou de la scu, elle grvent le budget de l'tat qui, encore une fois, n'est pas li  celui de la scu.

Quand  "l'appat" dont tu me laisse dcouvrir le lien, le voici:
http://www.rmc.fr/forum/rmc/les-gran...essages-1.html

Dommage qu'il n'y ai aucune source. Du coup je ne vois pas trop ce que je dois en tirer. En tout cas la somme de dettes de l'tat (soit disant 20 Milliards depuis la cration de l'univers) compare  un dficit de 11 Milliards (chaque anne) a me prouve le srieux de celui qui a crit a. Au mieux le remboursement immdiat des dettes de l'tat (annonces dans ton lien) pongerait 2 ans de dficit.

Quand  la proposition de calculer la diffrence d'impts entre un "milliardaire" et un Smicard, je ne peux pas. En tout cas au smic je sais que tu risques pas d'atteindre le bouclier fiscal (50% sur le revenu). Donc je vois mal qu'on me dise d'un ct que les smicards paient plus d'impt en proportion que les "milliardaires". Ceci dit a n'en rends pas la socit plus juste, mais balancer des chiffres faux n'aide pas non plus et c'est ce que mon post inital voulait dire.

*http://www.securite-sociale.fr/chiff...ccss200806.pdf

Maintenant, si comme vous le dites, "tout le monde le sait" et qu'il vaut mieux ne pas lire les vrais chiffres, libre  vous! Je suppose aussi que vous pensez que toutes ces dettes sont contractes auprs de "rentiers" dont on aura qu' annuler la dette, comme les rois faisaient au moyen-age. Pensez juste que ces dettes sont contractes auprs d'autres pays et que le jour o les Chinois (plus gros preteurs actuels) viendront rclamer leurs milliards, se sera pas un petit banquier maigrichon qui viendra vous voir.
Enfin, je n'ai rien contre la scu qui est bien le seul avantage de notre pays sur le reste du monde. Mais son dficit n'est pas la faute des "patrons". (Allez, un peu quand mme  :;): )
Jetez un coup d'oeil  a:
http://www.rue89.com/2008/07/29/comm...curite-sociale

l'ide du "bouclier sanitaire" devrait vous interresser.
LDPDC

----------


## romaintaz

*Hadopi censure par les Sages*




> Le Conseil constitutionnel a censur l'essentiel de la loi Hadopi. Les Sages ont retir  la commission de protection des droits de l'Hadopi tout pouvoir de sanction. Elle ne pourra donc plus avoir qu'un caractre d'avertissement. De plus, le Conseil a estim qu'Internet tait un droit fondamental, qui ne pouvait tre restreint que par un juge de l'autorit judiciaire, et non pas de l'ordre administratif comme ceux d'Hadopi. Enfin, ils ont jug qu'Hadopi instaurait une prsomption de culpabilit incompatible avec le droit franais.
> 
> Extrait de la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel : "les articles 5 et 11 de la loi dfre confiaient  la commission de protection des droits de lHADOPI des pouvoirs de sanction lhabilitant  restreindre ou  empcher laccs  Internet  des titulaires dabonnement. Ces pouvoirs pouvaient donc conduire  restreindre lexercice, par toute personne, de son droit de sexprimer et de communiquer librement. Dans ces conditions, le lgislateur ne pouvait, quelles que soient les garanties encadrant le prononc des sanctions, confier de tels pouvoirs  une autorit administrative dans le but de protger les titulaires du droit dauteur. Ces pouvoirs ne peuvent incomber quau juge".


Et paf, Hadopi encore mis  mal  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu2000

Est la fin?




> *Le Conseil Constitutionnel censure la riposte gradue*
> Le Conseil constitutionnel a retir tout pouvoir de sanction  la Haute autorit pour la protection des uvres et lev l'accs  Internet au rang de droit fondamental. Christine Albanel annonce qu'elle compltera sa loi.
> 
> Le Conseil constitutionnel a censur mercredi le cur mme de la loi Hadopi : la riposte gradue, en considrant que plusieurs lments fondamentaux taient contraires  la constitution.
> 
> Dans son avis, l'un des plus svres de ces dernires annes selon les juristes, le Conseil, saisi par les dputs socialistes le 19 mai dernier, explique qu'il a censur partiellement les articles 5 et 11 de la loi, qui instituaient concrtement la commission de protection des droits, celle qui devait envoyer les mails d'avertissement aux internautes et imposer les coupures d'accs, le coeur de la riposte gradue instaure par le texte.
> 
> Premier point, capital : pour les Sages, la libert de communication et d'expression, nonce  l'article 11 de la Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789, fait l'objet d'une constante jurisprudence protectrice par le Conseil constitutionnel [|] Cette libert implique aujourd'hui, eu gard au dveloppement gnralis d'internet et  son importance pour la participation  la vie dmocratique et  l'expression des ides et des opinions, la libert d'accder  ces services de communication au public en ligne .
> 
> ...

----------


## smyley

Pour ceux qui sont courageux, il y a toute la rponse du conseil constitutionnel ici :
http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...009.42666.html
 ::):

----------


## BainE

Il reste au moins un dernier contre-pouvoir; ca fait quand meme plaisir surtout en ce qui concerne le role du juge au sein de notre pays et de la prsomption d innocence.

----------


## smyley

On entend au loin le souvenir d'une certaine Ministre qui affirmait que si la loi chouait, elle dmissionnerai ... quel est son nom dj ?  ::mouarf:: 

Bon ceci dit, ce n'est pas tout HADOPI qui a t invalid mais c'est quand mme le coeur mme de la loi : la sanction "automatique". Sans a, elle n'a plus vraiment d'intrt (elle n'a mme plus d'intrt du tout vu que la loi "par dfaut" rend dj illgal le tlchargement ... illgal ) donc  quoi bon encore tenter de la maintenir ? ...

----------


## Immobilis

Est-ce le droit de sanctionner ou couper la connexion qui est mis en cause. L'HADOPI aurait-elle le droit de coller une amende?

----------


## yan



----------


## smyley

Une amende je ne sais pas prcisment, mais en tout cas en gros le Conseil Constituionnel affirme que :
- Internet est un droit fondamental qui ne peut donc tre priv sans intervention d'un vrai juge et pas d'une quelconque haute autorit
- Que cette haute autorit ne devrais pas cumuler tant de pouvoir et donc en l'tat actuel si HADOPI tait appliqu, elle ne pourrait donner que des avertissements

Donc c'est dj bien.

----------


## Pouic



----------


## smyley

::mouarf::  pas mal  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> Pour ceux qui sont courageux, il y a toute la rponse du conseil constitutionnel ici :
> http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...009.42666.html


C'est pas seulement une question de courage, je comprend pas la tournure des phrases...  ::aie::

----------


## Furikawari

> 


La photo fait peur quand mme... C'est eux notre dernier recours ?

----------


## smyley

> Le 10 juin 2009, par sa dcision n 2009-580 DC, le Conseil constitutionnel a examin le recours dont il avait t saisi par plus de soixante dputs  l'encontre de la loi favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la cration sur Internet. La saisine mettait en cause les articles 5, 10 et 11 de la loi. 
> 
> I - Sur les articles 5 et 11 de la loi dfre. 
> 
> L'article 5 de la loi cre la " Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet " (HADOPI). La commission de protection des droits de cette Autorit a pour mission de mettre en oeuvre les nouveaux mcanismes d'avertissement et de sanction des titulaires d'accs  internet qui auront manqu  l'obligation de surveillance de cet accs. L'article 11 de la loi dfinit cette obligation de surveillance. 
> 
> Le Conseil constitutionnel, gardien des droits et liberts constitutionnellement garantis, a jug que plusieurs des dispositions de ces articles 5 et 11 n'taient pas conformes  la Constitution : 
> 
> - La libert de communication et d'expression, nonce  l'article 11 de la Dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789, fait l'objet d'une constante jurisprudence protectrice par le Conseil constitutionnel (voir dernirement dcision n 2009-577 DC du 3 mars 2009). Cette libert implique aujourd'hui, eu gard au dveloppement gnralis d'internet et  son importance pour la participation  la vie dmocratique et  l'expression des ides et des opinions, la libert d'accder  ces services de communication au public en ligne. 
> ...


http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...sse.42667.html

----------


## JolyLoic

La ministre est heureuse, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle dmissionne ! Petit extrait de son communiqu :


> Christine Albanel se flicite que le principe dun dispositif pdagogique de prvention du piratage ait t valid par le Conseil constitutionnel. Il sagit dune avance capitale dans la lutte quelle entend continuer  mener contre le pillage des droits des crateurs et en faveur dun Internet civilis.
> 
> La ministre regrette de ne pouvoir, comme le Gouvernement et le Parlement lavaient souhait, aller jusquau bout de la logique de  dpnalisation  du comportement des internautes, en confiant  une autorit non judiciaire toutes les tapes  y compris le prononc de la sanction  du processus. Elle prend acte sur ce point du choix du Conseil constitutionnel et proposera au Prsident de la Rpublique et au Premier ministre de complter rapidement la loi Cration et Internet pour confier au juge le dernier stade de la rponse gradue . Paralllement la mise en place de la Haute Autorit institue par la loi, exclusivement charge du volet prventif de la lutte contre le piratage, se fera selon le calendrier prvu et les premiers messages davertissement seront adresss ds lautomne aux abonns  Internet.

----------


## smyley

> La ministre est heureuse, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle dmissionne ! Petit extrait de son communiqu :


Tricheuse !  ::?: 
Et puis a fera une charge de travail colossale pour les tribunaux s'il faut tenir le "1000 avertissemnts par jour". Ils n'ont pas mieux  faire les tribunaux pour sanctionner les "vrais" criminels plutt que de faire un procs  un gus qui s'est fait pirat sa connexion Wifi avec laquelle le dernier morceau d'un artiste franais que personne ne connais a t tlcharg ?

----------


## JolyLoic

> Est-ce le droit de sanctionner ou couper la connexion qui est mis en cause. L'HADOPI aurait-elle le droit de coller une amende?


Non, le conseil constitutionnel n'en parle pas, puisque ce n'tait pas dans la loi actuelle, et qu'il ne se prononce que sur celle-ci. Mais quand on voit les lments avancs, j'ai de gros doutes.

En gros, 3 directions de reproches :
- Une sanction doit tre prise pas une entit judiciaire, avec respect des droits de la dfense, ce que l'Hadopi n'est pas
- Ce n'est pas au titulaire d'un abonnement de dmontrer son innocence si quelqu'un a pirat sa ligne, mais  la justice de dmontrer sa culpabilit (prsomption d'innocence)
- Internet est aujourd'hui un moyen d'exercer sa libert d'expression, et la coupure d'Internet est donc bel est bien une sanction (ce qui va dans le sens de la loi europenne)

----------


## JolyLoic

> Tricheuse !


C'est has been, comme expression. Il faut dire "Hou la menteuse !"


> Et puis a fera une charge de travail colossale pour les tribunaux s'il faut tenir le "1000 avertissemnts par jour".


Les 1000avertissements pourront toujours tre envoys directement par l'Hadopi, mais elle ne pourra pas aller plus loin que de saisir la justice in fine. Une jolie machine  spam  ::): 


> Ils n'ont pas mieux  faire les tribunaux pour sanctionner les "vrais" criminels plutt que de faire un procs  un gus qui s'est fait pirat sa connexion Wifi avec laquelle le dernier morceau d'un artiste franais que personne ne connais a t tlcharg ?


Bien sur que non. On leur retirera probablement d'autre affaires moins importantes (le nombre d'affaires financires instruites est en chute libre depuis 2 ans, par exemple  ::(: ). Sans compter que dans cette loi, la peine maximale que pourra prononcer le tribunal pour dfaut de protection est la coupure d'Internet...

Il reste bien entendu d'autres lois, toujours en vigueur, qui peuvent punir le tlchargement illgal comme forme de contrefaon, qui elle est punie de 5 ans d'emprisonnement et une trs grosse amande (300000 ?). Donc ce qu'ajoute Hadopi  cette loi est une bien drisoire coupure d'Internet, si en plus d'avoir tlcharg la personne a mal protg son accs ! Risible.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> En gros, 3 directions de reproches :
> - Une sanction doit tre prise pas une entit judiciaire, avec respect des droits de la dfense, ce que l'Hadopi n'est pas
> - Ce n'est pas au titulaire d'un abonnement de dmontrer son innocence si quelqu'un a pirat sa ligne, mais  la justice de dmontrer sa culpabilit (prsomption d'innocence)
> - Internet est aujourd'hui un moyen d'exercer sa libert d'expression, et la coupure d'Internet est donc bel est bien une sanction (ce qui va dans le sens de la loi europenne)


Je ne suis pas juriste professionnel mais pourtant tout cela me parait totalement vident et ne supporte pas le moindre doute.

Je suis toujours stupfi que cette loi ai pu passer  l'assemble et au snat, que penser de ces politiques : des moutons ? des ignares ? des incomptents ? des sous dous ? des crtins de premires classe ?  Ils ont quitts leurs tudes  la maternelle ? je n'arrive pas  trouver le qualificatif tellement cela me sidre...

----------


## smyley

Politique : art de faire des lois sur les choses que l'on ne connat pas afin que ceux qui sont concernes par les choses croient que les politiques font bien quelque chose.

Mais en effet, HADOPI devient n'importe quoi, et c'est encore plus bas de penser encore pousser ce projet. Cette loi perd ses deux jambes et ses deux bras mais cette Ministre continue de dire : "regardez, c'est a le futur de la France" (trad: on pense comme en 1300, on sait trs bien que la terre est ronde mais comme a arrange les major qu'elle soit carre et plate alors on punie tout ceux qui disent le contraire). Et d'ailleurs, maintenant c'est le contribuable qui va financer les spams qu'il reoit, c'est l encore une belle preuve d'volution.

----------


## ABN84

> Le Conseil constitutionnel est prsid par Jean-Louis Debr et compos de neuf sages, auxquels s'ajoutent *les anciens prsidents de la Rpublique qui sont membres de droit,  vie.*


cd Sarko aussi  un mement donn  :8O:

----------


## Npomucne

En plus les dputs n'auront pas le droit de revoter la mme loi (la censure du conseil constitutionnel s'impose  eux) on est tranquille pour un moment  ::ccool:: 

Bon, aprs coup, je me dis qu'il pourrait y avoir une bonne part de manip de la part du gouvernement.
Imaginons un instant qu'en ralit cette loi n'tait pas faite pour exister  :8O: 

acte 1 : Albanel fait semblant de prendre conscience du tlchargement illgal (quelle nouveaut ...)acte 2 : elle met en place une riposte juridique suffisement foireuse pour tre sre qu'elle sera censureacte 3 : la censure de l'Europe n'arrive pas ... flte alors, on ne peut se cacher derrire elle.acte 4 : heureusement le conseil constit, tel zorro,  intervient.acte 5 : ( venir je prend le pari) Albanel pourra enfin retirer son ptard mouill et se plaindre des vilains juristes qui n'ont rien compris  la protection artistique.

Je plaisante bien sr ... ::mouarf::  quoique ...
N'empche que les FAI viennent d'chapper aux dpenses abomifreuses ncessaires  mettre techniquement en place le bouzingue.

Donc, de l  dire que l'enterrement de la loi arrange galement beaucoup de gens (en plus du bon peuple), il n'y a qu'un pas.

----------


## Immobilis

> Je suis toujours stupfi que cette loi ai pu passer  l'assemble et au snat, que penser de ces politiques : des moutons ? des ignares ? des incomptents ? des sous dous ? des crtins de premires classe ?  Ils ont quitts leurs tudes  la maternelle ? je n'arrive pas  trouver le qualificatif tellement cela me sidre...


Quand on voit ceci:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXHuxNeasvw&hl=frhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAJJzxLg05U&NR=1on comprend mieux

Profitez en, la 1er a t retire de dailymotion...

A+

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Quand on voit ceci:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXHuxNeasvw&hl=frhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAJJzxLg05U&NR=1on comprend mieux
> Profitez en, la 1er a t retire de dailymotion...
> A+

----------


## JolyLoic

Je trouve ce genre d'interview biais. Forcment, tous les dputs ne peuvent pas connatre tous les domaines. Donc en interviewant au hasard, quel que soit le sujet, on va forcment entendre des btises.

On va me dire, s'il ne connaissent pas, comment peuvent-ils voter ? C'est justement  a que sert d'tre membre d'un parti, dont on partage globalement les ides. On dlgue chaque thme  une personne, et on vote comme elle nous le conseille. Ce genre d'interview aurait bien plus de poids si elle se concentrait uniquement sur les membres de la commission qui a planch sur Hadopi. Eux, et eux seuls, sont sens avoir des comptences de base en la matire.

----------


## Immobilis

> C'est justement  a que sert d'tre membre d'un parti, dont on partage globalement les ides. On dlgue chaque thme  une personne, et on vote comme elle nous le conseille.


Mme quand les lois en question sont liberticides et dboutes pas le conseil constitutionnel? C'est certain, ils se soutiennent et ont donc tous l'air de c*** maintenant...
Ils auraient pu se mfier quand Albanel a commencer de parler de parefeu.

Y'a pas un truc dans le code civil qui dit "nul n'est cens ignorer la loi"?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Je trouve ce genre d'interview biais. Forcment, tous les dputs ne peuvent pas connatre tous les domaines. Donc en interviewant au hasard, quel que soit le sujet, on va forcment entendre des btises.
> On va me dire, s'il ne connaissent pas, comment peuvent-ils voter ? C'est justement  a que sert d'tre membre d'un parti, dont on partage globalement les ides. On dlgue chaque thme  une personne, et on vote comme elle nous le conseille. Ce genre d'interview aurait bien plus de poids si elle se concentrait uniquement sur les membres de la commission qui a planch sur Hadopi. Eux, et eux seuls, sont sens avoir des comptences de base en la matire.


Qu'ils comprennent rien  la technique admettons, mais qu'ils ne comprennent rien au droit et  la constitution alors que c'est pour voter des lois c'est quand mme un probleme.  ::traine:: 

Bref au final  quelques exceptions prs c'est des moutons aux ordres de leur parti, partis eux mmes aux ordres des lobbys donc la France est dsormais clairement dirige par les lobbys, et les politiques ne font mme plus l'effort de faire semblant de comprendre quoi que ce soit aux lois que les lobbys leurs font voter ... On devrais brancher des machines  voter directement dans les bureaux des lobbys a ferais gagner du temps... Pourquoi payer grassement tous ces vieux croutons incomptents qui servent plus  rien ?

----------


## Furikawari

> cd Sarko aussi  un mement donn


Sauf que Sarko ce qui l'intresse, c'est le fric (il l'a dit texto), et  mon avis, le CC a paye pas ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Si on russissait  le faire censurer (on peut rver), est-ce que cela abolirait ses privilges post-prsidentiels? (Conseil constitutionnel, lgion d'honneur automatique, etc.)

----------


## BainE

> Si on russissait  le faire censurer (on peut rver), est-ce que cela abolirait ses privilges post-prsidentiels? (Conseil constitutionnel, lgion d'honneur automatique, etc.)


salaire a vie, c est qu on en paye deja 2 a rien foutre.
Et au passage eux aussi on vu leurs moluments grimper quand le prsident actuel s est auto attribu une augmentation de 150% ?

----------


## Rami

On peut aussi interpreter la dcision du conseil constitutionnel comme suit:
la surveillance des activits des individus sur internet par une administration type hadopi *est constitutionnelle* (du moment que ladite administration n'applique pas de sanction elle meme)

a suivre...

ps:
oui, je caricature un peu...

----------


## Mdinoc

Ben il faut dire aussi, que je ne vois pas comment il serait inconstitutionnel de se connecter sur un serveur p2p pour voir qui tlcharge depuis ce serveur, puis porter plainte...

----------


## Emmanuel Chambon

"Je suis un bon petit soldat des droits d'auteur".
Aprs s'tre flicit (sic!) de la dcision du Conseil Constitutionnel de censurer son texte, puis affirm que ce mme texte serait complt devant le Parlement, Christine Albanel se prsente donc dsormais comme "un bon petit soldat des droits d'auteur".
C'tait jeudi matin, sur Europe 1, et elle rpondait aux questions de Marc-Olivier Fogiel.
La Ministre de la Culture avait promis de dmissionner si son texte venait  tre ( nouveau) contest par une quelconque autorit.
C'est chose faite puisque le Conseil Constitutionnel a estim que la commission Hadopi enfreignait la libert de communication en pouvant suspendre la connexion Internet d'un particulier. Pour cette autorit, ce genre de mesure de rtorsion contre une personne ne peut tre dcid que par un juge.
Consquence, le cur mme de la loi Hadopi passe  la trappe, et le gouvernement devra se contenter d'envoyer des messages d'avertissements aux internautes coupables de tlchargement illgal.
Pour Mme Albanel, ce sera suffisant pour faire rgner l'ordre puisqu'elle a prcis qu'en "Grande-Bretagne, o il n'y a que les avertissements, il y a dj une baisse du piratage de 70%".
Si c'tait aussi efficace ailleurs pourquoi avoir tent d'instaurer une coupure de la connexion ?

----------


## Olivier.p

Je me demande comment on mesure une baisse du piratage...
On regarde le nombre de connexions aux P2P ? Tss tss

----------


## Leonhart

> C'est chose faite puisque le Conseil Constitutionnel a estim que la commission Hadopi enfreignait la libert de communication en pouvant suspendre la connexion Internet d'un particulier. Pour cette autorit, ce genre de mesure de rtorsion contre une personne ne peut tre dcid que par un juge.


_En prambule, je tiens  m'excuser pour la pauvret de ma raction face  la dcision du Conseil Constitutionnel ..._

OWNED ^^

_Merci pour votre clmence,_

----------


## Immobilis

> Je me demande comment on mesure une baisse du piratage...
> On regarde le nombre de connexions aux P2P ? Tss tss


Mais non, les ventes de CD/DVD augmentent. CQFD. ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Pour Mme Albanel, ce sera suffisant pour faire rgner l'ordre puisqu'elle a prcis qu'en "Grande-Bretagne, o il n'y a que les avertissements, il y a dj une baisse du piratage de 70%".


Attend, les gars reoivent les mails d'avertissement, ils savent qu'il n'y a pas de sanctions au dessus et le piratage baisse ? 
Entre a et le rapporteur de la loi qui se flicitait ce matin que grce au Conseil Constitutionnel la loi tait encore plus rpressive, c'est un festival !

----------


## ABN84

> Mais non, les ventes de CD/DVD augmentent. CQFD.


C'est qu'ils ont rien compris, On se promene plus avec les baladeurs CD qui pesent un tonne.  quoi a sert d'acheter un CD sinon  prendre de la place pour rien. ils sont vraiment trop cons

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Attend, les gars reoivent les mails d'avertissement, ils savent qu'il n'y a pas de sanctions au dessus et le piratage baisse ?


Moi je suis persuad que oui, dans une certaine mesure. Les irductibles ne s'arrteront pas bien sr. 
Mais dj sans Hadopi, en cas de tlchargement tu peux tre poursuivit pour contrefaon. Beaucoup tlcharge illegalement car ils pensent tre noys dans la masse et s'imagine qu'ils ne se feront jamais prendre.
Si tu reois un mail d'avertissement, beaucoup se diront "mince je me suis fait repr", on peut m'identifier, la prochaine fois je pourrais tre poursuivit !

Le simple avertissement peut suffir  faire changer les mentalits du plus grand nombre.

Aprs bien sr, c'est une question d'ducation. Il y a ceux qui sont sensibles  la prvention, et ceux qui ne comprennent que la rpression.

----------


## smyley

> Aprs la censure par le Conseil constitutionnel du coeur de la loi anti-piratage sur internet (Hadopi)  laquelle Nicolas Sarkozy est particulirement attach, l'excutif a dcid de promulguer sans tarder une partie du texte avant de complter son volet de sanctions.
> 
> La partie non censure de la loi sera promulgue "dans les jours qui viennent", et complte "trs rapidement" par un nouveau texte de loi sur les sanctions, a indiqu une source proche du dossier.
> 
> L'objectif est qu'il soit "oprationnel avant la fin de la session parlementaire", a affirm cette mme source.
> 
> Cette dcision a t prise  l'issue d'une runion au niveau des directeurs de cabinet des ministres concerns, jeudi  l'Elyse, illustration de la volont prsidentielle de faire passer le texte cote que cote.
> 
> Les neuf sages avaient annul la veille sa mesure la plus controverse: la coupure administrative de l'abonnement internet pour les pirates rcidivistes, la jugeant contraire  la dclaration des droits de l'Homme. Seul un juge peut en dcider, ont-ils tranch.
> ...


Source :  AFP

Cet acharnement ... le gouvernement montre  quel point il est born, ttu, ignore les arguments raisonnables qui lui sont oppos, tout sauf  l'coute des citoyens (par contre il est trs  l'coute des majors et de sa Naine Majest) ... Une loi bcle que pourtant ils veulent appliquer au plus vite ...  quoi sert donc d'avoir ce gouvernement ? Et aprs Loppsi, ou la copie Franaise du systme Chinois contre lequel la France s'tait indigne ... poque rvolue.

----------


## ABN84

bonjour,
un petit article sympa: 


> *Hadopi : l'acharnement thrapeutique continue ?*
> On dnonait depuis le dbut une loi inapplicable techniquement, lgalement anticonstitutionnelle et surtout injuste pour les artistes. Que certains artistes ne l'aient pas compris est pardonnable puisqu'aprs tout leur vocation est de nous faire rver. Mais le conseil constitutionnel, lui, ne s'est pas fait avoir.
> 
> Pour rsumer, les sages ont dcid que la sanction (la coupure d'accs  Internet) prconise par le projet de loi ne pouvait pas tre applique par une autorit administrative, mais qu'elle devait tre sanctionne par un juge. Qui dit juge, dit tribunal, avocats, temps, argent, beaucoup d'argent. Les tribunaux franais tant surchargs, mme si 90% de la loi est accept par le conseil constitutionnel, le rejet de la sanction met en pril tout le systme prconis par l'Hadopi et on ne peut que s'en rjouir.
> 
> La Ministre, drape dans son orgueil, continue de soutenir sa loi moribonde et affirme qu'elle est prte  crer  9 TGI pour grer ce type de contentieux . Sur Europe 1, le rapporteur UMP du projet de loi, Franck Riester, a suggr la cration de juges spcialiss dans le droit dauteur et la proprit intellectuelle pour traiter ce nouvel afflux de dossiers dans des tribunaux engorgs. Si tel tait le cas, Hadopi reviendrait extrmement cher au contribuable.
> 
> Rappelons que, mme si les dfenseurs de cette loi brandissent la protection du droit d'auteur, la loi oublie entirement la rmunration des artistes. En voulant promulguer l'HADOPI au forceps, je ne vois qu'un seul avenir pour cette loi : le fond d'un tiroir. Le but cach tant de dire aux lobbys :  Vous voyez, vous tes venu nous voir avec un problme, on a fait une loi rien que pour vous, pour vous faire plaisir. Mais on est dsol les gars, a ne marche pas. D'abord, il y a eu UFC-Que Choisir, la CNIL et 5 gus dans un garage. Puis, il ya eu le conseil europen, des mecs cachs derrire les rideaux du parlement la veille des vacances de Pques. Et maintenant, c'est les vieux du conseil constitutionnel. Franchement, notre loi, elle tait parfaite et on voulait vraiment qu'elle marche. On ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi ils s'acharnent sur vous.  Ou peut-tre que, ds le dbut, ils ont volontairement cr une loi inapplicable car ils ne voulaient pas avoir 16 millions d'internautes (et d'lecteurs)  dos.
> Source


J'aime bien la conclusion de la fin, c'est ce que je pensais depuis un bon moment car franchement je peux pas croire qu'ils soient aussi cons que a et qu'il voyaient rien venir. qu'en pensez vous?

----------


## Leonhart

> Source :  AFP
> 
> Cet acharnement ... le gouvernement montre  quel point il est born, ttu, ignore les arguments raisonnables qui lui sont oppos, tout sauf  l'coute des citoyens (par contre il est trs  l'coute des majors et de sa Naine Majest) ...


Deux points :

1 Il est clair que le gouvernement est trs sensible au lobby (comme tout les gouvernements). Mais d'un ct, c'est le rle du gouvernement de proposer une loi, qu'il juge bonne, et d'essayer de la faire passer coute que coute.

Et c'est l o les nombreux garde-fou parlementaires sont prsents et in fine, le conseil constitutionel puis *l'Europe* !

2 Je suis pour Hadopi, dans le sens o elle ne produit que des "*avertissements*" pouvant etre critiqu par l'averti. Il est clair pour moi, que la dcision du suspension en cas de recidive ne devrait etre promulgu que pas un juge. Et *n'importe quel* juge ! 
Si on met en place des juges spciaux, on risque de voir du Lobbyisme trop prs de la justice (ie procs The Pirate Bay).

Au final : Vous etes bienvenus pour allez voir vos dputs et pour leurs exposs vos arguments. J'ai t voir le miens avec un groupe de "millitants artichauds" et il a pris conscience de certaines choses auxquels il n'avait pas pens. *La dmocratie ... c'est nous aussi*  ::ccool::

----------


## smyley

> Mais d'un ct, c'est le rle du gouvernement de proposer une loi, qu'il juge bonne, et d'essayer de la faire passer coute que coute.


Le rle du gouvernement est de proposer des lois en accort avec les situations relles et de proposer ainsi des solutions adaptes au problme en crant des mesures si besoin est affin de faire respecter les lois.
HADOPI n'est pas une loi adapte aux situations relles : elles se base sur des principes qui auraient t beaucoup plus vrais il y a 10 ans alors que maintenant le mode ne correspond plus  cette vision qu' HADOPI et les solutions proposes ne sont pas non adaptes car elle impliquent d'normes dpenses qui seront  la fin payes par le contribuable et introduisent la prsomption de culpabilit, une grande nouveaut du droit franais incompatibles avec l'esprit mme de ce dernier.
Lorsque le gouvernement fait fausse route, il ne doit pas faire passer sa loi cote que cote c'est de l'enttement, il doit rester  l'coute de l'opposition et des citoyens afin de prendre en compte les arguments proposs et ragir en consquence. L il fait la sourde oreille et agit comme un enfant "ma loi ze la veux, ze l'aurai".




> Je suis pour Hadopi, dans le sens o elle ne produit que des "*avertissements*"


Cool, du spam pay par les contribuables.




> Il est clair pour moi, que la dcision du suspension en cas de recidive ne devrait etre promulgu que pas un juge. Et *n'importe quel* juge ! 
> Si on met en place des juges spciaux, on risque de voir du Lobbyisme trop prs de la justice (ie procs The Pirate Bay).


L encore c'est quelque chose qui m'amuse : l'instruction d'un pdophile prend plusieurs annes. Parfois mme quelqu'un d'innocent est gard en prison plusieurs mois/annes avant d'tre innocent. Mais alors qu'il n'y a pas tant de juges que a et que les procdures pour les crimes sont si longues et fastidieuse, non non la priorit doit tre mise sur le tlchargement de quelques MP3 afin d'acclrer le tout, pas sur la baisse de la criminalit dans les rues qui fait quand mme beaucoup plus de mal.
Et donc, le gouvernement fait une loi en disant qu'il aide les artistes mais les artistes ne gagneront absolument rien, mais pour les majors eux ce sera la fte.

----------


## Mdinoc

En ce moment, Sarko, je le vois comme Louis de Funs dans un film genre la folie des grandeurs!

"Non! C'est  moi! C'est MA loi, jelaveuxjelaveuxjelaveux!"

----------


## Marco46

> 2 Je suis pour Hadopi, dans le sens o elle ne produit que des "*avertissements*" pouvant etre critiqu par l'averti. Il est clair pour moi, que la dcision du suspension en cas de recidive ne devrait etre promulgu que pas un juge. Et *n'importe quel* juge !


Franchement qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout que les gens tlchargent ?

Tu crois que a nuit  la cration ? Prouves-le !

La majorit des enqutes *scientifiques* concluent au minimum  un effet nul, et au mieux  un effet bnfique.

Tout le problme est que la proprit intellectuelle telle qu'on la connait est ancre profondment dans vos p..... de cerveaux alors que les outils de traitement de l'information dont nous disposons aujourd'hui impliquent ncessairement une modification de la PI vers un assouplissement.

Car je l'ai dj dit ici  plusieurs reprise, la proprit intellectuelle sert  inciter  la cration en protgeant par le monopole une ide, mais elle n'a jamais t cre dans le but de servir de rente. Il y a une nuance qui est fondamentale.

----------


## Leonhart

> Tu crois que a nuit  la cration ? Prouves-le !


Je ne l'ai jamais dit. Internet favorisant les artistes naissant (via myspace et consort).




> Tout le problme est que la proprit intellectuelle telle qu'on la connait est ancre profondment dans vos p..... de cerveaux


Tout le problme est que le tlchargement illgale de donne est ... illgale. Donc il faut l'empecher et la punir !

Aprs, est ce qu'il faut modifier la loi ? Certainement.

_(et mon p..... de cerveau, tu sais ce qu'il te dit ? )_




> Car je l'ai dj dit ici  plusieurs reprise, la proprit intellectuelle sert  inciter  la cration en protgeant par le monopole une ide, mais elle n'a jamais t cre dans le but de servir de rente. Il y a une nuance qui est fondamentale.


La proprit intellectuelle est l pour s'assurer que le crateur profite pleinement de sa cration (en la vendant par exemple). S'en servir pour crer une rente fais donc partie du Schmilblick... mais c'est l que les maisons de disque s'en mellent et patatra  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne l'ai jamais dit. Internet favorisant les artistes naissant (via myspace et consort).
> 
> Tout le problme est que le tlchargement illgale de donne est ... illgale. Donc il faut l'empecher et la punir !
> 
> Aprs, est ce qu'il faut modifier la loi ? Certainement.


Si le tlchargement ne pose pas de problme pourquoi l'empcher et le punir ?




> La proprit intellectuelle est l pour s'assurer que le crateur profite pleinement de sa cration (en la vendant par exemple). S'en servir pour crer une rente fais donc partie du Schmilblick... mais c'est l que les maisons de disque s'en mellent et patatra


Dans le but de faire bnficier la socit d'innovations, pas dans le but de seulement rmunrer les crateurs. S'en servir comme une rente est un dtournement du systme, certainement pas son but, donc ...

... comme le tlchargement ne nuit pas  la cration, il faut tendre le droit  la copie prive pour permettre la copie de tout objet quand cette copie n'entraine aucune rmunration pour le copieur.

Ce que je te dis l c'est juste l'Histoire. 
On a cr la proprit intellectuelle parce qu' une poque a copiait de partout et du coup il y avait moins d'inventeurs car ils taient dans une situation financire impossible.

C'est une erreur trop souvent faites que d'ignorer cet aspect qui change du tout au tout l'interprtation que l'on peut faire de ce concept.

----------


## Leonhart

> Si le tlchargement ne pose pas de problme pourquoi l'empcher et le punir ?


Il pose problme aux dtenteurs des droits de la cration, logiquement les artistes, mais majoritairement, les maisons de disques. La faute aux artistes qui prfrer gagner gros et ne pas voir leur rente s'epuisser !




> S'en servir comme une rente est un dtournement du systme, certainement pas son but, donc ...


La rente est une composante du systme et non un dtournement. Sans rente, pas de soux, pas d'innovation ET Sans rente, pas de richesse, pas d'attrait  tre artiste.




> Il faut tendre le droit  la copie prive pour permettre la copie de tout objet quand cette copie n'entraine aucune rmunration pour le copieur.


Elle entraine bel et bien, une dpense en moins, donc une baisse de rmunration de l'artiste _infine_.




> On a cr la proprit intellectuelle parce qu' une poque a copiait de partout et du coup il y avait moins d'inventeurs car ils taient dans une situation financire impossible.


La proprit intellectuelle  t depuis longtemps dplac vers l'industrie artistique. Et de nombreuses autres rformes ont protegez les "inventeurs".

Mais arretons l le troll : Nous sommes d'accord qu'il faut changer le systme, nous sommes d'accord que les maisons de disque font pression pour s'en mettre (encore plus) dans les fouilles.

Et tant que le systme n'a pas chang, le droit dit que tlcharger c'est mal. Du coup, je prefaire me prendre email + lettre au lieu de procs + prison + ammende. Faon de voir ^^

----------


## JolyLoic

> Et tant que le systme n'a pas chang, le droit dit que tlcharger c'est mal.


Il dit plus prcismment que tlcharger du contenu *illgal*, c'est de la contrefaon (la notion de bien et de mal, en droit...). J'en ai marre d'entendre des raccourcis faux  propos de cette loi. D'ailleurs, Hadopi ne voulait aucunement punir le tlchargement illgal, mais le dfaut de scurisation d'accs intrnet. Donc j'en ai marre aussi de lire qu'Hadopi tait une loi contre le tlchargement, mme illgal...


> Du coup, je prefaire me prendre email + lettre au lieu de procs + prison + ammende. Faon de voir ^^


Sauf que, avant Hadopi, tout comme aprs Hadopi (et mme si elle tait pass en CC), tu risques quand mme prison et forte amende si tu tlcharges illgalement des uvres.. Hadopi n'a rien chang (et absolument pas tent de le faire) en matire de contrefaon.

----------


## Leonhart

> Sauf que, avant Hadopi, tout comme aprs Hadopi (et mme si elle tait pass en CC), tu risques quand mme prison et forte amende si tu tlcharges illgalement des uvres.. Hadopi n'a rien chang (et absolument pas tent de le faire) en matire de contrefaon.


On oublie un peut ce dtails en effet. HADOPI n'empechera pas une maison de disque de me faire un procs. C'est vrai que cela relativise une partie de ce que j'ai dit auparavant.




> Il dit plus prcismment que tlcharger du contenu *illgal*, c'est de la contrefaon (la notion de bien et de mal, en droit...). J'en ai marre d'entendre des raccourcis faux  propos de cette loi. D'ailleurs, Hadopi ne voulait aucunement punir le tlchargement illgal, mais le dfaut de scurisation d'accs intrnet. Donc j'en ai marre aussi de lire qu'Hadopi tait une loi contre le tlchargement, mme illgal...


Peut-tu dvelopper ce point, s'il te plait ? 
Si je peut me coucher moins bete ce soir, je prend  ::ccool::

----------


## henderson

> Franchement qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout que les gens tlchargent ?
> 
> Tu crois que a nuit  la cration ? Prouves-le !
> 
> La majorit des enqutes *scientifiques* concluent au minimum  un effet nul, et au mieux  un effet bnfique.
> 
> Tout le problme est que la proprit intellectuelle telle qu'on la connait est ancre profondment dans vos p..... de cerveaux alors que les outils de traitement de l'information dont nous disposons aujourd'hui impliquent ncessairement une modification de la PI vers un assouplissement.
> 
> Car je l'ai dj dit ici  plusieurs reprise, la proprit intellectuelle sert  inciter  la cration en protgeant par le monopole une ide, mais elle n'a jamais t cre dans le but de servir de rente. Il y a une nuance qui est fondamentale.


La proprit intellectuelle ne sert en rien  inciter  crer !
On peut crer sans jamais rien publier (et se limiter  la confidentialit) !

Elle ne sert qu'a faire valoir ses droits en cas de plagiat donc de le dmontrer (c'est une simple histoire de preuve d'antriorit, sous une forme ou sous une autre).
Au Civil, l'aspect financier (dommages et intrts) n'est jamais trs loin ... !
A ce stade l'objet intellectuel appartient  l'auteur.
Pour une oeuvre musicale et son compositeur, il s'agit du contenu d'une partition (qui peut mme ne pas tre "arrange") !
Et comme dchiffrer une partition ... et comme parvenir  en avoir un rendu "mental" de toutes les voix, c'est pas donn  tout le monde ... ... ...

Un aspect qui est toujours nglig (et on comprend pourquoi), c'est qu'il existe une proprit matrielle de l'oeuvre.
Elle est dtenue par le producteur car c'est lui qui rgle les frais pour faire merger un produit musical ...  partir de la partition.
La proprit matrielle concerne l'objet tel qu'il est commercialis (il s'agit des "bandes" et plus prcisment du "contenu" des bandes) !

C'est lui qui appose, sur un CD audio par exemple, la mention lgale "Toute diffusion de l'oeuvre bla bla bla... " !

La technique, quelque soit sont domaine, ne peut jamais servir de prtexte pour spolier les ayants droits de leurs droits,  quel que niveau que ce soit !

Toute copie, sans autorisation, par quel que procd que ce soit, est interdite !
C'est le "prix  payer" (en tant que restriction de cette mme libert de copier et ce, pour chacun de nous) parce que les cots de production sont ventils sur un grand nombre d'exemplaires !
C'est l'aspect financier auquel on n'chappe pas pour un produit qui est (purement) commercial avant d'tre (pseudo) culturel !
Et a ne concerne pas le droit d'auteur (proprit intellectuelle) mais le droit de copie qui appartient au producteur, et lui-seul !

Pour crer encore faut-il que :
- l'auteur puisse (en) vivre par le biais d'un retour financier  la copie (la meilleure faon de sanctionner ce qu'il cre)
Qu'il ait un retour proportionnel  l'intrt suscit me semble logique.
Mais hlas, a ne peut se faire que sur le plan commercial.
- le producteur puisse (re)produire par le biais d'un retour commercial sur la vente des copies.
Au bout d'un moment ... si les producteurs sont ruins ... ou si la perspective de produire se rsume  se ruiner ... !!!

----------


## JolyLoic

Ce qu'Hadopi punissait, c'est le fait d'avoir insuffisamment protg sa connexion internet, ce qui fait qu'elle a pu servir  un tlchargement illgal. A la limite, un voleur entre chez toi, allume ton ordinateur, tlcharge illgalement, se fait repr :
- Le voleur peut tre poursuivi pour contrefaon par les ayants droit des uvres. 
- Il peut aussi tre poursuivi pour vol, mais il risque moins gros que pour son tlchargement, le vol tant moins puni que la contrefaon (mme si en pratique, il aura probablement plus).
- Toi, tu peux tre poursuivi au nom de la loi Hadopi pour ne pas avoir scuris ta ligne. La sanction que tu risques est une coupure de celle-ci (sous rserve que le texte ne change pas avant son application).

Il y a dans le projet initial 3 moyens de prouver que tu as fait ce qui tait possible :
- Tu as install un logiciel agr (spcifications non encore dfinies) qui te ddouane de tout. C'est la fameux mouchard.
- Tu peux toi prouver qu'il y a eu utilisation frauduleuse de ton accs par une personne dont tu n'as pas la responsabilit. Ici, a signifie que tu dois prouver que le voleur a allum ta machine. C'est le point sur l'inversion de la preuve (on doit prouver une culpabilit, pas une innocence) qu'a rejet le CC
- Tu tait en cas de force majeure (comme partout dans la loi) : Quelqu'un avait un flingue pos sur ta tempe et t'as dit : Dsinstalle le logiciel mouchard !

----------


## Marco46

Leonhart et henderson vous vous trompez. Creusez un peu la question historique et vous verrez. Commencez peut tre par le bouquin "Du bon usage de la Piraterie", facilement trouvable et tlchargeable directement  partir du site de l'auteur (perso je l'ai achet et je vous conseille de faire de mme).

La proprit intellectuelle est un concept extremment bancal sur le plan intellectuel, par exemple :
Monsieur A revendique l'antriorit de l'invention du produit X  T1 (temps)
Monsieur B invente une produit trs similaire  X  T10, or il n'a jamais rencontr monsieur A ni entendu parler du produit X version monsieur A.

On est un peu comme des cons dans cette situation avec cette PI ?

Le but de la proprit intellectuelle est de favoriser la cration en garantissant les revenus du crateur par des brevets *dans le but de garantir  la socit une source d'innovation pour qu'elle s'amliore*.

Vous vous me zappez la partie en gras, et c'est une *erreur*. Avec ou sans la partie en gras, la phrase n'a plus du tout le mme sens !
Notez qu'il ne s'agit pas ici d'une interprtation, on est encore au niveau de l'analyse. Vous tes au stade de l'erreur de compilation les cocos... Sans vouloir tre vexant  ::): 

Pour rpondre un peu plus  Leonhart 




> Il pose problme aux dtenteurs des droits de la cration, logiquement les artistes, mais majoritairement, les maisons de disques. La faute aux artistes qui prfrer gagner gros et ne pas voir leur rente s'epuisser !


Je dirais plutt que  les dtenteurs *croient* que a leur pose un problme.




> La rente est une composante du systme et non un dtournement. Sans rente, pas de soux, pas d'innovation ET Sans rente, pas de richesse, pas d'attrait  tre artiste.


Et voil, erreur de compilation. Cf dbut du post.




> Elle entraine bel et bien, une dpense en moins, donc une baisse de rmunration de l'artiste infine.


Ah bon ? Et quelles sont tes sources ? Le ministre de la culture ? Les majors du disque ? A ce niveau, il n'y a pour moi de valable que les tudes indpendantes, et dsol de devoir le redire pour la nime fois mais la majorit de ces enqutes concluent au pire que a n'a aucune influence sur les achats et au mieux que a les booste.
Si tu veux les sources directes tu as le site de la Quadrature qui a des liens.

@henderson :




> La proprit intellectuelle ne sert en rien  inciter  crer !


Mais si. Et tu le dis toi mme, elle cre un cadre juridique permettant aux crateurs d'aller en justice quand on les copies donc a cre un monopole, donc ils peuvent vendre leur cration, donc ils sont rmunrs, donc plus de gens sont incits  crer. C'est dans ce but qu'a t cr la PI. Pas seulement dans le but de rmunrer.

----------


## Leonhart

> Notez qu'il ne s'agit pas ici d'une interprtation, on est encore au niveau de l'analyse.


Je ne demande qu'a vori le texte de loi alors ... 




> Je dirais plutt que  les dtenteurs *croient* que a leur pose un problme.


Il le constate : -17.4% en 2007 et -15% en 2008.
Aprs, ils cherchent des coupables et ils en trouve ...




> donc ils peuvent vendre leur cration, donc ils sont rmunrs, donc plus de gens sont incits  crer.


Ahem ... donc les gros soux sont composantes de la proprt intellectuelle ...

Piratage -> Baisse CA des majors -> Baisse de l'argent dispo pour Production

-> Baisse du nombre d'artiste produit ( et appauvrissement de la culture).
ou/et
-> Baisse de la hauteur des production ( baisse de la rmunration des artistes, baisse de l'attractivit, et appauvrissement de la culture).

Ceci est le raisonnement logique d'un major et donc, la volont de contrer le piratage leur permet de s'en mettre plein les poches et/ou de produire plus de culture. 
Si toi ou un autre, tait CEO d'un major, n'est ce pas ce que tu penserais considrant que tu ne maitrises pas les autres levier du systme ?

----------


## Marco46

> Ceci est le raisonnement logique d'un major et donc, la volont de contrer le piratage leur permet de s'en mettre plein les poches et/ou de produire plus de culture.
> Si toi ou un autre, tait CEO d'un major, n'est ce pas ce que tu penserais considrant que tu ne maitrises pas les autres levier du systme ?


C'est ce que je penserais si j'tais de mauvaise fois (celle de Sartres, c'est  dire je suis persuad d'avoir raison alors que j'ai tord, pas je sais que j'ai tord mais je fais semblant d'y croire) et inculte oui.




> Ahem ... donc les gros soux sont composantes de la proprt intellectuelle ...
> 
> Piratage -> Baisse CA des majors -> Baisse de l'argent dispo pour Production
> 
> -> Baisse du nombre d'artiste produit ( et appauvrissement de la culture).
> ou/et
> -> Baisse de la hauteur des production ( baisse de la rmunration des artistes, baisse de l'attractivit, et appauvrissement de la culture).


Non l tu es dans l'anachronisme. Depuis le dbut je te parle d'Histoire et de Philosophie pas des textes de lois actuels. Mais :
1 / Les textes de lois actuels sont issus de l'histoire.
2 / Les textes de lois qui violent nos droits fondamentaux (ou du moins si c'est notre perception) ici la libert d'information, *doivent* tre viols, c'est un devoir de citoyen. En tout cas c'est l'ide que j'ai de la citoyennet. Si tu respectes scrupuleusement toutes les lois, mme celles qui te marchent sur la tte sans raison valable, tu n'es pas un Homme libre, tu es un esclave et tu accepte tacitement la drive totalitaire inhrente  tout pouvoir politique. Ya une trs belle citation d'un des pres fondateurs des USA qui dcrit cette vrit, je te la retrouverais quand je serais chez moi.

Ceci dit, on parle des USA au XVIII (je sais plus exactement faudrait que je recherche), il n'y a aucune protection pour les crateurs et certains industriels ont fait des profits monstrueux en copiant sans vergogne le fruit du travail des crateurs. Voyant que cela pose problme pour le dveloppement de la socit le gouvernement prend l'initiative de crer un systme de brevets pour protger les crateurs et inciter les gens  crer, l'innovation tant en baisse suite  ces plagiats.

Voil le point de dpart. Voil de quoi je te parle. Voil *le but* des droits d'auteurs. En aucune faon le but tait de crer un march ou une rentre d'argent *en tant que telle*.

Aujourd'hui nous sommes dans une situation, un contexte, totalement diffrent.
Les crateurs (en l'occurrence ici les artistes) ont une situation plus que stable en rgle gnrale, leurs revenus sont en hausse depuis des annes et mme avec l'arrive d'Internet. Ce qui baisse c'est la vente de CD, et uniquement la vente de CD pour plusieurs raisons (obsolescence de l'item en particulier et pouvoir d'achat pas extensible avec arrive de nouvelles technologie).
La cration n'est *en rien* menace par la copie prive. Des dizaines d'tudes universitaires le prouvent.

Donc nous sommes sur un modle de dfense du droit d'auteur qui est obsolte, par rapport  la situation financire des auteurs. Comme la situation financire des auteurs est, au pire, stable, il n'y a absolument aucune putain de merde de raison de taper sur la tronche des gens qui font circuler de l'information.



Suis-je clair ?

----------


## Rayek

> Il le constate : -17.4% en 2007 et -15% en 2008.
> Aprs, ils cherchent des coupables et ils en trouve ...


Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'ils ne parlent *que de la vente de disque* et qu'ils oublient la progression de la vente via les offres lgale.

Petit article sympa :




> *Musique en ligne : l'offre lgale crot, le piratage aussi*
> 
> Runis  Cannes dans le cadre du MidemNet, les acteurs de lindustrie musicale se flicitaient de la nette progression des tlchargements lgaux. Mais derrire des croissances  deux chiffres, le piratage na jamais t aussi prsent et reprsente selon certains intervenants 95% des chansons tlcharges.
> 
> On peut tout faire dire aux chiffres. Tout dpend de quel ct, on se trouve... Ainsi, lundi 19 janvier, la Fdration Internationale de l'Industrie Phonographique (IFPI) publiait les rsultats du march de la musique en ligne. Le sourire tait forcment de rigueur, puisqu'au niveau mondial, ce march a progress de 20 % avec 1,4 milliard de chansons achetes en ligne. Dans le dtail, on remarque d'ailleurs que la France a enfin entam sa mutation avec une augmentation de 49% en 2008.
> 
> Au total, en France, le march de la musique en ligne (Internet et tlphone mobile) a reprsent 12% du chiffre d'affaires de l'industrie musicale. Ce n'est pas suffisant pour enrayer les nouvelles baisses de ventes de CD (-15%) et de DVD musicaux (-46%), mais les Franais ont dsormais le rflexe d'acheter un album ou un titre sur iTunes ou un autre marchand en ligne.
> 
> Cependant, tout n'est pas si rose. Runis ce week-end, comme l'industrie musicale  Cannes pour le MidemNet, les acteurs du web continuent de pointer du doigt les producteurs. Ainsi, sur les 40 milliards de morceaux tlchargs en 2008, 95% taient des fichiers pirats ! Le march de la musique en ligne crot, mais le piratage aussi !
> ...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Malgr la censure de la coupure de la connexion, la lancement de la loi dmarre  l'automne.

Selon Christine Albanel :



> " Les premiers courriels et les lettres recommandes d'avertissement pourront tre adresss ds l'automne aux abonns  Internet lorsqu'un tlchargement illgal sera constat "


Donc pour l'instant, seul la premire partie de la loi sera applique.

----------


## Olivier.p

> *Lire le post trop long  citer en entier *
> Suis-je clair ?


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec Marco. La cration (artistique ou autre) doit tre protge pour viter que quelqu'un en profite pour faire du bnfice dessus. Cependant, pour l'volution de l'Homme, je pense qu'il est trs important qu'elle soit accessible  tous !

Ma vision des choses, en exemple :
Si A a accs  l'oeuvre de B gratuitement et en tire un bnfice financier, c'est mal. (Exemple revendeur de Cd (non agre), vol de procd industriel etc...)
Si C a accs  l'oeuvre de B gratuitement mais n'en tire aucun bnfice financier, c'est bien.
(Exemple le particulier qui amliore son quotidien avec de la musique ou autre).

Bien sr si un support physique ou une maintenance entrainant des frais sont ncessaires alors B doit faire payer ses frais  A et C.

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec Marco. La cration (artistique ou autre) doit tre protge pour viter que quelqu'un en profite pour faire du bnfice dessus. Cependant, pour l'volution de l'Homme, je pense qu'il est trs important qu'elle soit accessible  tous !


Voil, tout simplement.

La fameuse citation de Benjamin Franklin :




> Les gouvernements sont tous, plus ou moins, des coalitions opposes au peuple . . .
> et les dirigeants n'ayant pas plus de morale que ceux qu'ils dirigent . . . 
> on ne peut maintenir le pouvoir d'un gouvernement dans les limites 
> qu'il s'est imposes qu'en lui faisant la dmonstration d'une puissance gale  la sienne, le sentiment de tout un peuple.

----------


## henderson

> Voil, tout simplement.
> 
> La fameuse citation de Benjamin Franklin :


- C'est l'histoire d'un mec ... qui se croyait tout le peuple ...
- Et Alors ?
- Et ben.... ils taient bien emmerds ... le peuple !

----------


## Marco46

J'ai post le lien sur un autre topic mais il va trs bien dans le contexte de cette discussion. C'est un article de Maitre Eolas.

Il replace, lui, l'origine du droit d'auteur pour la France  l'poque de la rvolution franaise.

Qu'est ce qu'on peut y lire ?

Que la proprit intellectuelle ne peut en aucune manire tre considre comme du vol. L'analogie de la baguette de pain chez le boulanger est juste fausse.

Que la proprit intellectuelle a t cre pour protger les auteurs des ... diteurs qui se faisaient un max de brousoufs  leurs dpends, ce qui rejoint ce que je disais  propos des inventeurs et des industriels pour le domaine conomique pur et dur.

Et plein d'autres choses. A lire.

Un petit passage qui m'a plu et qui est plein de bon sens :




> Deux mots pour conclure, comme disent les avocats qui en ont encore deux cent  dire : d'une part, la protection des uvres de l'esprit, et le droit de leurs auteurs de les exploiter commercialement est pour moi tout  fait lgitime. Permettre  un artiste de vivre de son art est normal et sain pour la vie artistique. Je ne suis pas en guerre contre les droits d'auteur. *J'mets simplement des doutes sur la ralit de l'tendue du prjudice que les ayants droit prtendent subir  cause du tlchargement par des particuliers* (tlcharger une uvre ne fait pas obstacle  l'acheter par la suite pour l'avoir en meilleure qualit ou bnficier des bonus, et *rien ne permet d'affirmer que ceux qui ont tlcharg une uvre l'aurait achet s'ils avaient t mis dans l'impossibilit de se la procurer de cette faon*), et constate que le conservatisme de cette industrie qui espre arrter le cours du temps et de la technologie plutt que faire face aux dfis que reprsentent l'volution de la technique est proprement suicidaire. Nous sommes en 2009, et l'industrie musicale commence tout juste  proposer lgalement des titres au format largement compatible, ayant semble-t-il compris la btise que constituaient les mesures techniques de protection qui protgeaient surtout contre l'coute du morceau.
> 
> Car, et c'est l ma deuxime observation, rappelez vous ce que je vous ai dit. *Le droit d'auteur est apparu pour protger les auteurs contre les diteurs* qui s'enrichissaient sur leur dos, puis contre les producteurs de spectacle et les interprtes qui faisaient de mme. Le combat des ayant-droits aujourd'hui prsente une grande nouveaut : il oppose les ayant-droits  leur public, qui ne s'enrichit pas sur leur dos. Les musiciens insultent ceux qui apprcient leur musique en les traitant de voleurs, les ralisateurs font de mme avec ceux qui apprcient leur film en les traitant de dealers.
> 
> Je ne suis pas expert en marketing, mais qu'il me soit permis d'mettre des doutes sur la viabilit de cette attitude, et mme de sa simple rationalit.

----------


## Mdinoc

[HS]



> un max de brousoufs


Joueur de Delain?
[/HS]

----------


## Higestromm

> J'mets simplement des doutes sur la ralit de l'tendue du prjudice que les ayants droit prtendent subir  cause du tlchargement par des particuliers (tlcharger une uvre ne fait pas obstacle  l'acheter par la suite pour l'avoir en meilleure qualit ou bnficier des bonus:


Rhoooo la mauvaise foi ! Genre vous conaissez beaucoups de gens qui tlcharge pour ensuite acheter le CD  ::):  Faut vraiment arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons quand mme. Comment voulez vous que l'on lise ce que ce type  a dire si il sort des normits pareilles  ::):

----------


## Acropole

> Bien sr si un support physique ou une maintenance entrainant des frais sont ncessaires alors B doit faire payer ses frais  A et C.


voir ma rponse ici

Mais pourquoi l'auteur serait-il le seul  ne pas avoir le droit de tirer un bnfice de son uvre ???

----------


## Qwert

> Rhoooo la mauvaise foi ! Genre vous conaissez beaucoups de gens qui tlcharge pour ensuite acheter le CD  Faut vraiment arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons quand mme. Comment voulez vous que l'on lise ce que ce type  a dire si il sort des normits pareilles


Ma pomme
J'ai dcouvert plusieurs artistes dont j'ai achet l'album suivant qui sortait.

----------


## Mdinoc

J'en connais bien qui lisent des webcomics pour ensuite acheter les volumes imprims...  ::roll:: 

(il y en a un devant mon cran, qui s'est achet _El Goonish Shive_ et _Gunnerkrigg Court_)

----------


## Mdinoc

> Mais pourquoi l'auteur serait-il le seul  ne pas avoir le droit de tirer un bnfice de son uvre ???


Et pourquoi le bnfice en question devrait-il tre une rente?
Pourquoi l'artiste devrait-il ne plus jamais avoir besoin de travailler aprs une one-hit-wonder?

Pour un dveloppeur, cela serait quivalent  tre toujours pay par sa bote aprs avoir dmissionn... (et je ne parle pas ici de travailler en tant que highly paid consultant)
Tiens, j'ai une nouvelle ide de ptition: Que les dveloppeurs aient les mme privilges que les artistes!

----------


## Invit

Pour une fois voil une analogie plus intelligente que le pirate compar  un voleur de pain.

C'est d'autant plus paradoxal que les artistes sont galement salaris de la maison de disque.

----------


## LooserBoy

> C'est d'autant plus paradoxal que les artistes sont galement salaris de la maison de disque.


Attention! Cela dpend beaucoup du contrat pass entre la maison de disque et l'artiste!
Beaucoup ne touchent qu'un cachet lors d'un concert, d'une mission de tv,... et "vivent" de leur droit d'auteur. Ils ne touchent pas un salaire comme on l'entend: un chque d'une somme fixe  la fin de chaque mois.
Ce qui fait que des artistes qui ont des "traverses du dsert" se retrouvent  vivre comme monsieur tout le monde en se basant sur l'pargne ralise lors de la "grande poque".

Par contre, je signe la ptition sur les privilges des artistes appliqus aux dveloppeurs quand vous voulez.
Avec un effet rtro-actif, je ne m'tonnerais pas de pouvoir acheter mon logement "rubis sur l'ongle"...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Rhoooo la mauvaise foi ! Genre vous conaissez beaucoups de gens qui tlcharge pour ensuite acheter le CD  Faut vraiment arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons quand mme. Comment voulez vous que l'on lise ce que ce type  a dire si il sort des normits pareilles


c'est comme les points d'coute, les chaines de musique, le tlchargement permet de faire dcouvrir leur musique.

 De toute faon, les artistes gagnent des sous avec des concerts, parce que 3 cts par cd ...

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui fait que des artistes qui ont des "traverses du dsert" se retrouvent  vivre comme monsieur tout le monde en se basant sur l'pargne ralise lors de la "grande poque".


Et oui, quand on bosse pas, on gagne pas d'argent. Bienvenue dans la vie de Mr Tout le monde, les artistes !

----------


## Qwert

> Attention! Cela dpend beaucoup du contrat pass entre la maison de disque et l'artiste!
> Beaucoup ne touchent qu'un cachet lors d'un concert, d'une mission de tv,... et "vivent" de leur droit d'auteur. Ils ne touchent pas un salaire comme on l'entend: un chque d'une somme fixe  la fin de chaque mois.
> Ce qui fait que des artistes qui ont des "traverses du dsert" se retrouvent  vivre comme monsieur tout le monde en se basant sur l'pargne ralise lors de la "grande poque".
> 
> Par contre, je signe la ptition sur les privilges des artistes appliqus aux dveloppeurs quand vous voulez.
> Avec un effet rtro-actif, je ne m'tonnerais pas de pouvoir acheter mon logement "rubis sur l'ongle"...


C'est vrai que certains codes ressemblent  de l'art numrique ^^

----------


## Acropole

> Et pourquoi le bnfice en question devrait-il tre une rente?
> Pourquoi l'artiste devrait-il ne plus jamais avoir besoin de travailler aprs une one-hit-wonder?


Parce que les contrats sont comme a.




> Pour un dveloppeur, cela serait quivalent  tre toujours pay par sa bote aprs avoir dmissionn... (et je ne parle pas ici de travailler en tant que highly paid consultant)
> Tiens, j'ai une nouvelle ide de ptition: Que les dveloppeurs aient les mme privilges que les artistes!


Pourquoi pas, envoi l'ide  Albanel  ::ccool::

----------


## Immobilis

> Pour un dveloppeur, cela serait quivalent  tre toujours pay par sa bote aprs avoir dmissionn...


Malheureusement, nous ne sommes pas des dveloppeurs suffisement populaires, mais pourquoi pas. Mettons que tu sois un super gourou, tu pourrais pourquoi pas imposer tes conditions de recrutement. Mais les artistes ont aussi leurs soucis. On se souviendra de la bataille de Johnny H pour rcuprer ses chansons dont il avait cd les droits d'exploitation  Universal. Le pauvre...

Sauvons les riches!

----------


## el_slapper

> Rhoooo la mauvaise foi ! Genre vous conaissez beaucoups de gens qui tlcharge pour ensuite acheter le CD  Faut vraiment arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons quand mme. Comment voulez vous que l'on lise ce que ce type  a dire si il sort des normits pareilles


moazossi.

pas des musiques(je consomme trs peu, la radio me suffit), mais Viking Total War, introuvable en France, achet le jour ou j'ai mis les pieds  Birmingham. Et Capitalism 2 - mais l, c'tait l'inverse, mon CD dconnait, alors j'ai pris une version pirate pour pouvoir jouer.

----------


## Barsy

> Rhoooo la mauvaise foi ! Genre vous conaissez beaucoups de gens qui tlcharge pour ensuite acheter le CD ?


Oui, moi. a m'arrive souvent quand je tombe sur de la musique qui me plait. Alors certes, c'est pas forcment le CD que j'ai tlcharg (quoique a me soit arriv aussi) mais plutt un autre album de l'artiste que je n'aurai sans doute jamais achet si je n'avais pas pu le dcouvrir.

De mme, lorsqu'un Nime opus passe au cinma, je peux me faire une ide en regardant les prcdents et ainsi prendre ma dcision d'aller le voir ou non.




> C'est vrai que certains codes ressemblent  de l'art numrique ^^


Oui, et parfois, quand je dois dboguer le code d'un collgue, je me dis qu'il aurait bien sa place  la FIAC.  ::aie:: 


Pour revenir au post de Matre Eolas, l o il a surtout raison, c'est que les industries de la culture ont rat le virage numrique et qu'elles essaient tant bien que mal d'en reporter la faute sur le consommateur. Quand il dit qu'en 2009, on voit apparaitre les premires offres "tout support", c'est vrai que c'est pas normal. Les "baladeurs/auto-radio/chaine hifi" mp3 existent depuis plusieurs annes et la FNAC continue de regorger de CD obsoltes. D'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas pourquoi  la FNAC, il n'ont toujours pas mis en place une borne sur laquelle les gens pourraient venir avec une cl usb pour acheter les musiques qu'ils souhaitent.

Et dernire chose que je ne comprends pas dans le commerce de la musique. C'est que lorsque que l'on achte un CD, on se retrouve propritaire du support mais pas d'un droit illimit d'coute de l'oeuvre. C'est  dire que si je raye mon CD, je suis dans l'obligation d'en racheter un autre alors que ce que j'ai voulu acheter, c'est la musique, pas le plastique. C'est important parce qu'actuellement, le CD a de moins en moins vocation de support de lecture mais plutt de moyen de transport pour transfrer la musique du magasin jusqu' chez soit. 
Et de mme, les magasins en ligne de mp3 ne m'inspirent pas confiance car si un disque dur meurt, on peut perdre avec une fortune. Il suffirait simplement que l'on puisse tlcharger un nombre infini de fois un morceau achet pour ne plus avoir de crainte et que l'achat de musique sur internet soit aussi fiable (voire plus) que l'achat de musique en magasin.

----------


## Leonhart

> Et dernire chose que je ne comprends pas dans le commerce de la musique. C'est que lorsque que l'on achte un CD, on se retrouve propritaire du support mais pas d'un droit illimit d'coute de l'oeuvre. C'est  dire que si je raye mon CD, je suis dans l'obligation d'en racheter un autre alors que ce que j'ai voulu acheter, c'est la musique, pas le plastique. C'est important parce qu'actuellement, le CD a de moins en moins vocation de support de lecture mais plutt de moyen de transport pour transfrer la musique du magasin jusqu' chez soit. 
> 
> Et de mme, les magasins en ligne de mp3 ne m'inspirent pas confiance car si un disque dur meurt, on peut perdre avec une fortune. Il suffirait simplement que l'on puisse tlcharger un nombre infini de fois un morceau achet pour ne plus avoir de crainte et que l'achat de musique sur internet soit aussi fiable (voire plus) que l'achat de musique en magasin.


Je suis exactement du mme avis. Mais cela pose un grand problme.

Quand tu achtes un CD ou un Mp3 (ouille les DRM), tu ne possdes que le support physique et non les droits de la musique - droits appartenant aux maisons de disque. De fait, tu ne joui pas du droit d'coute de la musique en fait, mais juste des informations contenu sur le support. Un comble !

Pour changer l'industrie de la musique, il faudrait changer les lois  ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

Parle plutt d'acheter un WMA ou un iTunes, car les mp3 n'ont pas,  ma connaissance, de DRM.

Mais  part a, je suis d'accord, on nous fait la publicit d'un droit d'coute  vie, mais ce qu'on nous vend n'y correspond pas...

----------


## Higestromm

MOUAHAHA en vous lisant vous arriveriez presque  me faire croire que plus de 1% des musiques tlchargs sont achets ensuite.

Evidement, si tous le monde se cache deriere 1 album acheter pour justifier ses actes...

----------


## Mdinoc

Et parmi les 99% qui restent, combien sont coutes d'une manire rgulire plutt qu'tre effaces sans passer par la corbeille?

----------


## Higestromm

Le problme n'est pas  la qualit de ce qui est tlcharger illgalement... Se cacher derire la mdiocrit de ce que l'on coute est un peu bidon non ?

Je ne suis pas Pour l'HADOPI mais je suis tout de meme CONTRE le tlchargement illgal. Mais la tendance est de ni l'existance meme d'un piratage  grande chelle aparemment... ou pire le rendre lgitime.

----------


## Leonhart

> Et parmi les 99% qui restent, combien sont coutes d'une manire rgulire plutt qu'tre effaces sans passer par la corbeille?


On se fait une sance de devinette ? euh ... 5% !

Je ne sais pas si vous regardez la TNT en ce moment, mais je suis tomb sur une Pub anti-piratage de Helmut Fritz (faux chanteur de "Ca m'enerve"). Il dit qu'il faut tlcharger  condition que l'on achete ce que l'on aime ... (bref) ... mais il met le doigt sur le fait de tlcharger et de stocker des Go et des Go de donnes illgales sans jamais les regarder ni les couter ...

Il faudrait russir  auditer la quantit de donnes illgales utiles et inutiles. Nous pourrions etre tonn.

@Higestromm : J'ai dcouvert plusieurs artiste en "Piratant" (puis sur Deezer) et j'ai fini par acheter leur album suivant puis suivant puis suivant ...  comptabiliser aussi  ::ccool::

----------


## Higestromm

> @Higestromm : J'ai dcouvert plusieurs artiste en "Piratant" (puis sur Deezer) et j'ai fini par acheter leur album suivant puis suivant puis suivant ...  comptabiliser aussi


Est ce pour autant la bonne solution ? Plutot que de gueuler contre Hadopi, ne serait il pas plus malin de proposer une Vritable alternative permettant la promotion des artiste sans tomber dans le pillage pur et simple ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Le problme n'est pas  la qualit de ce qui est tlcharger illgalement... Se cacher derire la mdiocrit de ce que l'on coute est un peu bidon non ?


L n'est pas mon argument: Je poursuis ici l'argument du "j'essaie avant d'acheter".

Toutes les musiques supprimes aprs la premire coute comptent comme des musiques qu'on a essayes sans les aimer, il est donc normal qu'on ne les achte pas.

Quant aux musiques qu'on n'a pas cout du tout, ai-je vraiment besoin d'argumenter l-dessus?  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

> L n'est pas mon argument: Je poursuis ici l'argument du "j'essaie avant d'acheter".
> 
> Toutes les musiques supprimes aprs la premire coute comptent comme des musiques qu'on a essayes sans les aimer, il est donc normal qu'on ne les achte pas.
> 
> Quant aux musiques qu'on n'a pas cout du tout, ai-je vraiment besoin d'argumenter l-dessus?


Cf. mon post juste avant  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme pour le piratage, c'est que ds qu'on propose une alternative qui satisferait les tlchargeurs, ce sont les ayant-droits qui protestent *parce qu'ils vont eux-mmes devenir malhonntes*! (licence globale vs. bots)

----------


## Higestromm

J'ai lu vite fait un article d'un type qui parle de la license globale.

Certe lui il est contre donc il n'est pas impartial (de toute facon sur ce sujet personne ne l'es) mais ses arguments sont bien ettay je trouve.

Enfin bref, la license global n'est peut etre pas la solution non plus.

Si aujourd'hui on avais une page blanche pour crire le fonctionnement de ce systeme, comment ferions nous pour que tous le monde soient daccord ?

----------


## Aitone

A propos de deezer : beaucoup y vont (dont moi je l'avoue) et la plupart se disent "Je suis dans la lgalit, et surtout, je ne fais pas de torts aux artistes !"

Et bien tout a est moyennement vrai. Dj un support tel que deezer, devrait demander la permission aux artistes d'tre mis sur leur site, chose qu'ils ne font pas. 
Lorsque vous tlchargez un album, l'artiste ne gagne pas le moindre centime, mais personne d'autres ne gagnera d'argent.
Lorsque vous coutez cet album sur deezer, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose. Ivan avec un i. Cet artiste a eu 9 000 coutes sur deezer en un mois. Il a t rmunr. 3 centimes. 3 centimes d'euros pour 9 000 coutes ! Et en parallle, deezer se remplit les poches.

Donc pour plussoyer Higestromm et soutenir les millies de petits artistes qui n'ont pas d'argent, trouvons une autre alternative  tout a !

----------


## Barsy

> Cf. mon post juste avant


Premirement, a aurait du tre au monde de la culture de proposer une solution pour s'adapter  l're numrique. Et ensuite, la seule solution envisageable qui ait t propose pour satisfaire tout le monde (ie : la licence globale) a t rejet sans qu'aucune tude relle n'ait t faite  son sujet.

Enfin Higestromm, je ne vois pas d'o tu sors ton chiffre de 1%. Les lois et les ides ne devraient pas tre faites sur des aprioris mais plutt sur de relles tudes. Et la plupart d'entre elles dmontrent que le tlchargement illgal aurait une cause infime dans la baisse des ventes de la musique. De plus, d'autres tudes dmontrent au contraire que les gens qui tlchargent sont ceux qui achtent le plus de produits culturels (les ides reues du genre : "les tlchargeurs sont que des collgiens qui pillent pour ne pas dpenser leur argent de poche" sont compltements ineptes, et malheureusement largement utilise par les pro-hadopi).

----------


## Higestromm

> Premirement, a aurait du tre au monde de la culture de proposer une solution pour s'adapter  l're numrique. Et ensuite, la seule solution envisageable qui ait t propose pour satisfaire tout le monde (ie : la licence globale) a t rejet sans qu'aucune tude relle n'ait t faite  son sujet.


J'ai donn un lien sur la license global juste avant que je trouve intressant.

Maintenant si tu cherche juste  te plaindre sans rien proposer en retour, alors le monde ne changera jamais.




> Enfin Higestromm, je ne vois pas d'o tu sors ton chiffre de 1%. Les lois et les ides ne devraient pas tre faites sur des aprioris mais plutt sur de relles tudes. Et la plupart d'entre elles dmontrent que le tlchargement illgal aurait une cause infime dans la baisse des ventes de la musique. De plus, d'autres tudes dmontrent au contraire que les gens qui tlchargent sont ceux qui achtent le plus de produits culturels (les ides reues du genre : "les tlchargeurs sont que des collgiens qui pillent pour ne pas dpenser leur argent de poche" sont compltements ineptes, et malheureusement largement utilise par les pro-hadopi).


J'ai dit ce chiffre au pif et aussi parce que j'ai t tudiant. A l'poque, personne n'achetais rien et tlchargais... Aujourd'hui je ne connais personne qui achete ne seraice qu'1% de ce qu'ils tlchargent. Aprs je n'ai pas besoin que tu me donne tes chiffre, je'ai juste  regarder autour de moi.

----------


## Mdinoc

Note avant qu'on ne dtourne mes arguments: videmment, ce que j'ai dit sur "essayer" une musique n'est pas valable pour les films, qui ne sont typiquement vus qu'une fois ou deux.

----------


## Furikawari

> J'ai donn un lien sur la license global juste avant que je trouve intressant.
> 
> Maintenant si tu cherche juste  te plaindre sans rien proposer en retour, alors le monde ne changera jamais.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai dit ce chiffre au pif et aussi parce que j'ai t tudiant. A l'poque, personne n'achetais rien et tlchargais... Aujourd'hui je ne connais personne qui achete ne seraice qu'1% de ce qu'ils tlchargent. Aprs je n'ai pas besoin que tu me donne tes chiffre, je'ai juste  regarder autour de moi.


Pour plussoyer Higestromm, effectivement les tlchargeurs sont dans les plus gros acheteurs de culture. Mais parce que ce sont des gros consommateurs, et ils achtent en plus de ce qu'ils tlchargent (disons que je suis assez bien plac pour en parler), et en aucun cas (ou alors en trs forte minorit pour faire le malin sur un forum...) ils achtent ce qu'ils ont tlcharg.
Mon budget culture est assez consquent, et mme si je tlcharge (beaucoup) moins maintenant, je ne pense pas avoir une fois achet quelque chose que j'avais tlcharg auparavant (par contre, j'ai achet des CDs d'artistes suite aux tlchargements d'autres albums). Et mme pire que a, probablement que mon budget s'est rquilibr en faveur des bouquins au dtriment des CDs (je suis pas un gros consommateur de films/sries).

En fait, c'est pas tout  fait vrai, pour des pdf je le fais. Mais en aucun cas pour musique / srie / films.

----------


## Barsy

> J'ai donn un lien sur la license global juste avant que je trouve intressant.
> 
> Maintenant si tu cherche juste  te plaindre sans rien proposer en retour, alors le monde ne changera jamais.


Je ne propose pas rien en retour, j'ai parl de la licence globale. Le monde ne changera jamais si aucune des parties (tlchargeur et major) accepte de faire un effort.




> J'ai dit ce chiffre au pif et aussi parce que j'ai t tudiant. A l'poque, personne n'achetais rien et tlchargais... Aujourd'hui je ne connais personne qui achete ne seraice qu'1% de ce qu'ils tlchargent. Aprs je n'ai pas besoin que tu me donne tes chiffre, je'ai juste  regarder autour de moi.


Autour de moi, tout le monde utilise Firefox et personne n'a vot Sarkozy aux lections prsidentielles. Elles sont tranges les statistiques que l'on peut obtenir avec des "sondages de proximit" n'est ce pas ? 




> Pour plussoyer Higestromm, effectivement les tlchargeurs sont dans les plus gros acheteurs de culture. Mais parce que ce sont des gros consommateurs, et ils achtent en plus de ce qu'ils tlchargent (disons que je suis assez bien plac pour en parler), et en aucun cas (ou alors en trs forte minorit pour faire le malin sur un forum...) ils achtent ce qu'ils ont tlcharg.


Mais au final, a revient au mme, l'argent est tout de mme rinject dans le monde de la culture. Le but de la licence globale est de rpartir au mieux cet argent pour que justement soit pris en compte les produits tlchargs.

----------


## Higestromm

> Autour de moi, tout le monde utilise Firefox et personne n'a vot Sarkozy aux lections prsidentielles. Elles sont tranges les statistiques que l'on peut obtenir avec des "sondages de proximit" n'est ce pas ?


Aussi trange que les statistique tirs sur l'interrogation de gens sur une pratique illgal dont certainement la moiti va mentir  ::): 

Non tes statistiques n'ont pas plus de valeur  mes yeux  ::):

----------


## Matthieu2000

Pour discuter des sous il y a ce sujet
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d72...ement-illegal/

Peut on revenir  la  loi anti-constitutionnelle qui est vot par la droite?

Sinon on peut troller ...
[troll]
Devine  quoi sert les sous quand tu achtes des cd

http://mag.livenet.fr/post/le-presid...ison-2156.html
http://www.leparisien.fr/loisirs-et-...009-428388.php
[/troll]

----------


## Rami

Concernant les revisions de la partie censur:

Extrait d'un article sur GNT :



> [...]Contact par l'AFP, le cabinet de la ministre de la Culture a apport quelques claircissements concernant ces procdures acclres, se limitant  un juge unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				" Il sera possible de recourir  des ordonnances pnales ( sans audience ),  la manire des sanctions pour excs de vitesse. [] En cas d'actes de piratage en ligne rpts, l'Hadopi transmettra le dossier au parquet. Le tribunal correctionnel pourra sanctionner les actes de tlchargement illgal soit en dcidant de suspendre l'accs  Internet de l'abonn, soit en utilisant le dispositif existant qui lui permet de prononcer des amendes sur la base du dlit de contrefaon. "
> 			
> ...

----------


## Leonhart

> Concernant les revisions de la partie censur:
> 
> Extrait d'un article sur GNT :


A noter que le pirate aura un dlai de contestation pour se dfendre ... et gagner du temps ^^

----------

